# Scottish chit chat part two



## bubblicous

new home ladies happy chatting


----------



## bubblicous

bambino - im hoping your pupo as i type and i hope your taking it very very easy honey sending you lots of sticky vibes     

minimay - how is the reading going ive bought what to expect when your expecting looking forward to reading it how are you and your twinnies doing 

jackabean - how was your wedding hope you had a fab time and how was your bump and baby fair 

trac - lots of luck for thu hope baby behaves and you get to see the flavour do you have any idea 

afm - well im ok were now in orkney we arrived on saturday was not a fun drive at all i spent most of it being sick (my sickness seems worse in the afternoon)
dh started his new job today and seems to be enjoying it so far and they girls started school today too they were super excited walking to school so its good there
im catching up on my tv i missed over my holidays and im feeling ickie and tired but its all good only 2 more sleeps till my next scan.  Im looking forwad to it but also dreading it at the same time incase something is wrong 

sending you all hugs


----------



## bubblicous

everyone i got a text from dasy this morning 

she wants us all to know shes thinking about us


baby ella is still in hospital in glasgow and dasy is staying in the ronald mcdonald house but they are hoping to move ella to stirling soon so dasy can get home

she says ella is a tought little cookie and manged off her oxygen yesterday for a full hour so shes doing well


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

How are you all? Did you have a good weekend?

Jackabean - how did the wedding go? Can't beat a good wedding   Look forward to hearing about the bump and baby fair too!

Bubs - welcome back to Orkney! Hope you're having a nice chilled relaxing day watching your soaps etc....hope the girls and DH both get on well today too. Not long until your scan too vvv exciting! Please let us know how you get on...

Tracy - a couple of more sleeps til your scan too yay!! Did you buy anything else sparkly and pink at the weekend?

Mini - how are you? hope you've not had anymore bleeding etc...and managed to rest up and read over the weekend  

BP - hows you? I'll send you a wee PM later...

Love to Dasy and baby ella and anyone else i've missed too...

AFM - yes, i am pupo (argh!!!). I'm scared to type that in case im jinxing myself. The whole saga from Saturday is in my diary so I won't bore you with it all, but basically when we got there on Saturday, we had 2 blasts and no frosties. Bit disappointing as we'd thought all week that we would have 1 blast and 4 frosties, but wasn't too be. The 2nd blast wasn't good enough to freeze so after much discussion with the embryologist and consultant, we put the 2 blasts back in - argh!! They don't expect the 2nd one to go on and do anything, but I didn't want to look back and wonder 'what if', if we hadn't put them both back. I'm not sure if any of you know the GCRM grading scales for blasts We were told one of them was an A/B and the other (which they don't think will do anything) is a B/C. All in the hands of fate now....OTD is next Tuesday, its my birthday this weekend so I was really hoping we'd know by then, but unfort we won't (unless AF makes an appearance!). I have niggling pains today and some cramp in my lower back and top of my thighs, like AF is about to come. I'm saying every prayer there is!!! 

Anyways, hope you all have a good Monday girls.
xxx


----------



## minimay

Hi girls

Quick one

bambino - congrats on being PUPO!   Dont give up on your 2nd little blast, Mine were AA and BC and both have implanted and have made it to 13wks   Fingers crossed for you

Bubs - hope you are feeling better. Thanks for the message re Dasy. I've been worried about her and baby Ella. I hope they get to transfer to stirling soon and Dasy can have a good nights sleep in her own bed.

Tracy - scan soon.   We have our next one on wednesday so we'll be busy with scans this week!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jackabean72

bookmarking be back later to reply xx


----------



## bubblicous

bambino - huge congrats on being pupo im goingt o nosy at your diary in a bit but all sounds good to me snuggle in little blasts snuggle in and i    you get a  next tuesday im so routing for you honey 

minimay - i will let dasy know you thinking about her hows you 



afm - well im feeling very sickie at the mo but im also very sore in the uterus area and im scared its like light cramping pains not agony but i am aware of them they are niggly and im now really scared ive had them on and off for the past few weeks but at the mo im very aware of them


----------



## Branston Pickle

Bookmarking


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Just a quick one tonight, so sorry for lack of personals - I was out tonight, so i'll be back on tomorrow with more personals (and BP that promised PM!, so so so sorry)...

Bubs, sorry to hear you're feeling sickie, hope you're bit better tonight, just wanted to say all the best for tom, pls let us know how you get on. I'm sure you'll be super happy after you see your wee bubbas heartbeat   I'll be thinking of you. Thankyou for the lovely comment on my profile too, it means a lot  

Tracy - 2 more sleeps til your scan too, vvvv exciting!

Mini - thanks so much, I could've cried today when I read your post, that totally reassured me. I didn't know much about the grading process at GCRM, so that was really good to know, esp with the BC. So, HUGE thanks to you for that    

Quick question for you all girls, DH and I are driving ourselves crazy today. I have a lot of period type symptoms - really sore bb, cramp in my back, vvv tired, patience v thin etc.....really do feel like AF is just about to come. For those that have had positives, how did you feel before? I'm really not sure if this is normal or if AF is just about to come. We still have a week to wait as well - argh!!

Thanks for any info....

Sorry again for lack of personals, I'll be back on tomorrow.
Nite nite
xx


----------



## bubblicous

bambino - sending you masses of hugs honey whst you are feeling is normal most women have af pains i had them even after my bfp i actually still get them on and off so thats normal, as for the boobies its the same with that mines are still sore and were sore before and after my bfp just the same as they are when af is due.  Its one of those things early pg symptoms are almost the exact same as af symptoms crap as it drives us all insane      trying to figure it out.  take it easy and relax i have a really good feeling for you honey sending you lots of snuggle in vibes for your blasts

everyone else how are you all 


afm -well im on top of the world today my scan today was amazing so much better than last week the baby was so much bigger and you could see the heart beating away it was so perfect last week our baby looked like a grain of rice this week you could see the deffiniton of a head and body forming it was brilliant
on and embarising note as we walked round to the hospital the smell of their kitchen hit me and i threw up in the carpark in full veiw of a man sitting in his car (dh was like i cant take you anywhere) i was mortified what was worse was i then had to walk past the guy again when i left the hospital 

so thats me no more scans until my 12 week which is 4 weeks today i still cant believe this is really happening to me; im now just waiting on my booking app with my midwife which should be in about 2 weeks


----------



## jackabean72

Bubs - Gr8 news about the scan I'm so happy for you, I got a lovely warm feeling as I was reading your post.   I bet you and DH are on   , have you told your girls yet?

Bambino - I agree Bubs, pregnancy symptons are so similar to AF pains it's mother nature being cruel!    I have cramps and a sore back/boobs just before I got my BFP so just try to remain as relaxed as possible which I know it's easy and lets those embies snuggle in   .  The wedding was good but I was completly shattered by the meal...we had to stand about for ages while the bride and groom had photos done and my back was killing me....then when we did sit down for the meal etc I was so uncomfortable in the seat I had to keep walking about.  DH gr8 and took me home after the meal before the first dance, I felt awful for leaving so early but what can you do!! The bride understood.  The bump and baby fair was good, the catwalk show with all the kids in little outfits was the highlight   .  I bought two little things for C, a vest that says "Jist oot the wrapper" and a t-shirt that says "oor wee pudding".  Can't wait to see her in them!!

Mini, Tracy and BP hope you are all well? Sorry for no more personals but gtg work is clamping down on our internet useage lol x


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - you would have thought someone at where the wedding was would have got you a chair to sit on whilst the photos were being done.  Your little things you got c sound lovely  not long till she will be spoting them both dh and i are on     at the mo  i think i may now relax a tiny bit and start believeing


----------



## minimay

Bambino - hope you are managing to relax a little more and the symptoms arent too bad. As the others have said AF Sx and early preg Sx and Sx from progesterone support are all the same so dont read too much into it. Easier said than done i know. 

Jackabean - thats a shame you had to leave the wedding early but no point in staying if you were uncomfortable and sore, you wouldnt have enjoyed it and its better you're at home resting!

Bubs - great news re your scan!   So pleased for you. Your next scan will be here shortly and before then its nice to have the MW appt to look forward to 

BP  -how are you?

Tracy - Goodluck for the scn tomorrow. Hope your little one behaves and poses for the measurements!   

afm, scan todaywent well, both babies are fine and measuring correct for dates. officially look pregnant (about 20 wks even though only 13.5wks!   ) Started wearing maternity jeans today!!


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - yay your in maternity jeans wooooohoooooo brilliant your scan went well 

trac - hope your little baby is on his/her best behaviour tomorrow    


afm - i meant to say earlier they found a pregnancy cyst at my scan today and im wonderig if this is why i keep getting niggly pains on the one side i have the dr on friday so i think i  will mention it to him its not causing a great deal of pain but its something im aware of 
the radiographer did say it was nothing to worry about but i forgot to ask if it was that causing the niggles i think i was to excited and happy about seeing baby that my head went out the window


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

How are you all?

Bubs - yay!!! fab news about your scan today, im sooooo pleased for you! That will totally put your mind at rest. Hopefully the sick feeling will subside soon too. I've never heard of pregnancy cysts before, this site really is a fountain of knowledge. Can it cause you any probs, is there anything they can do to get rid of it? Hope it doesn't cause you any probs? In the meantime, enjoy your wee bump  

Tracy - hope your scan goes well tom, look forward to hear all about it. 

Jackabean - I too can't believe that noone got you a seat at the wedding too, that's shocking! I'm sure your friend would've completely understood why you had to leave early, but that's such a shame for you that you didn't get to enjoy the night time part. Though im guessing by that point you wanted to be home, tucked up in your pjs in front of the tele  

Mini - another   for you with the maternity clothes! yay   Have you started looking at any baby things yet, like prams or anything? I'm not sure when you start doing all that stuff, I just deliberately ignore it all at the moment until the time comes....

Hi to everyone else 

AFM, im not so good tonight at all. Just had an episode of tears with DH, he's been a total star actually     He said the 2ww has been the worst part for him too. I think when you're going through tx theres always something to do and even last week after EC, you're waiting on a call every day filling you in on how your wee embies are doing, but this wait is pure torture! I'm not necessarily thinking negative and that its not worked (even though i am convinced my period is around the corner), but I'm also too scared to let myself believe that it has worked in case I get a huge disappointment next week. This time next week we'll know, so I just need to hang in there. We've got loads of plans over the weekend which is good. Thanks for all your advice girls, it really has helped.

Night night all.
xxx


----------



## bubblicous

bambino - im sending you the biggest hug ever honey        i found the 2ww torture too i assesed every twinge and every symptom it was hell your almost there babes and keep the pma up just imagine those 2 little blasts snuggled in and thriving xxxxxx


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Bubs, thankyou so much, that post meant a lot  I'm driving myself crazy, it's all I can think of. I am keeping busy, but I can't sleep at night, keep waking up every hour thinking that AF has arrived but I'm terrified to go to the toilet cos I don't want it to be the end of the road. I think i'll need the loony bin next week if this doesn't work, I just keep crying?! I can't believe i've managed to stay so calm throughout the whole tx, then on this stupid 2ww i'm like a complete loony and jibbering sobbing wreck. I expected this to be hard, but never as hard as this. I know I shouldn't complain as I don't know the outcome yet, but that's whats driving me mad, at least if I knew, I could deal with it and move on/make plans etc....but I hate this being in limbo. I don't understand how anyone can enjoy this PUPO part and folk like to drag it out, I just want it to be next week to know one way or another what it's to be. 

Sorry girls for my depressing post, once I get home from work and get my tears out (Again!) i'll feel a lot better. Being in work and having to put a face on it is good, but there's only so much you can take of listening to folk moaning about colds etc...!! Though, I know everything is relative.

Sorry this is all me me me...

Bubs, hope you're still on cloud 9 after yesterday 

And Tracy, hope you get fab pics today at your scan!

Hope everyone else is having a good day too, please post with your news, its good to hear everyone elses stories to keep me sane 

Take care and apologies again for the me rant...
Bambino
xxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

bambino - sending you more hugs its completely normal to feel the way you do honey you will not need to be in the loony bin just think this time next week you'll be part of the preggers crew PMA PMA PMA honey sending it to you in buckets


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Sorry for the me post, i'll be back later with personals...

I cannot believe im typing this but I am pregnant, i thought this day would never come!!!! My levels were 113? Ive got a scan on 20th October....

Thankyou so much for all your support.

Im in shock. I cant stop shaking, just want to get home and out of work!!!
Hope everyone else is well. I'll be back later...
xxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous




----------



## jackabean72

CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR BFP BAMBINO!!!!


----------



## minimay

Woo hoo      

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS bambino   so happy for you! And great levels too


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Thanks all so much for your lovely messages yesterday, you're all fab 

Bubs - Hows the training in work going? Are the people nice? Hope your wee bambino is growing stronger by the day  

Jackabean - How many weeks left for you now? Can't be long to go??

Tracey - Hows things with you?

Mini - Are you feeling better now? Are you still having bleeding? When is your 20 week scan?

BP - Hi and hugs to you    

Hi to anyone else I've missed too...

AFM, still in utter shock at the moment! Told parents last night and they were hyper, but keeping it at that for the moment. I'm still bleeding, thats 3 days in a row and have lots of cramping. Is this normal? I am a little worried. They said it was ok, but since its my 1st I just dont know what to expect. Have midwife appointment next Wed, but thats still a week away so I am in danger of ending up  

Have a good afternoon (what's this mental weather all about?!).
xxx


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Just to let you know my BFP was short lived....miscarriage (or biochemical pregnancy!). Well, that's what I'm hoping for, they've not fully ruled out ectopic yet. I went back yesterday and my hcg levels were 119, they'd been 113 on Tuesday. I go back on Monday to make sure they are coming down.

Life is so cruel...I just feel so so sad...   

Sorry again for lack of personals, when I get my head together I'll be back   In meantime, you all take care of yourselves and wee bambinos    

Thanks for all your advice and support throughout.
xxx


----------



## bubblicous

bambino - sending you hugs and love honey im so sorry and you know im here for you


----------



## jackabean72

Bambino - So sorry to hear your news     take care of yourself xx


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies how are you all feeling


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon All

Bubs - Feeling ok, hip pain is getting slighty worse but I was expecting that as baby is only getting bigger   .  Had a 4 hour nap yesterday afternoon so feeling not too bad on the tired front today.  How's u?? 
Settling in nicely?

Hope everyone else is well??  Any new scan recently ladies??

That's me at 30 weeks now! WOW can't believe she will be here in 10 weeks or so!!   

Jxx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - wow 30 weeks your bump will be here in no time poor you with the hip pain i had that with my second ended up with a not so fashionable support belt    was so pretty 
im not to bad just trying to settle in im rather homesick at the mo 

minmay - hows things with you 

trac - you are very quiet at the mo i hope all is ok 

bp - hows you 

bambino - im sending you my love honey   


afm - well im ok im now 10 weeks    still cant believe it so 1/4 of the way through only 3/4 to go, still not brave enough to buy anything though dh wanted to buy me willow tree cherrish (its beautiful) but im to scared to let him the only baby book i bought is awol in the post    
yesterday i had no sickness and i was like woohooo its stopped and in its place i had a huge hungar would have ate my weight in food if i could have i have a total craving for chicken chow mein had it for my dinner last night and every bite was amazing 
but got up this morning and the sickness is back but hey ho its a good sign ive just convinced dh to buy me a chicken chow mein on his way home from work again tonight    i cant get enough of it so now im really looking forward to my dinner 

hugs to everyone


----------



## tracyl247

Helloa, how are you all doing?

Bubs - all sounds good at your end.....mmmmmm chicken chow mein   

Minimay - how are you and the twinies?

Jacabean - oh not long to go now, you must be getting very excited   

Bambino - sorry to hear you news..... hope that you and dh are looking after one another

dasy - hope you and the wee one are good and closer to home   

Pickle - any news on your dealings with the hospital?

afm - sorry went AWOL so tired, too much sleeping and lazness going on!  all went well at the last scan and the wummin thinks its a ......  ... no not a blue teddy bear! i would be selling my story to the news of the world! but a wee baby boy   

about to hit the 6 month   woohoo, never thought it     hang in there girls it took us 10 years to get here, lots of heart ache, but worth it all    

take care all

tracy


----------



## bubblicous

trac - wooohooo team blue        so glad to have you back 


everyone else how are you all 


afm - well im ok just tired and sickie so eating all the time to stop the sickie feeling but not good im going to end up the size of a whale


----------



## minimay

Hi girls

bambino - so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of  

tracy - congrats on having a baby boy! And being 6 months, not long now....  

jackabean - 30wks! Are you all set for your new arrival? 

Bubs - that's rubbish that you're still nauseous. Hopefully it'll lift at 12wks. Chicken chow mein sounds yum!

Dasy - really hope things are ok 

Bp - how r u?

Afm - been off on hol these last 2 wks. Had hoped to catch up on sleep but my sleep pattern is all to pot! Tired at night but waking really early! Have had a really relaxing time, spending nights at luxury hotels and eating out   babies are fine I think. It's been 2 wks since our last scan and it's another 3 before the next one. Don't know if I can wait that long   
hope everyone is well. Xxx


----------



## tracyl247

wow Minimay 16 weeks already! how fantastic    not long to your next scan, its worth the wait


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - glad you had a nice break and not long till you see your babies again are you going to find out the flavours or keep it a surprise

trac - how are you today 


everyone else - how are you all



afm - well im pants big stinky pants    yesterday and today have been bad been so sick its unbelieveable dh kept having to stop the car so i could throw up done it in the street in the car park down a lane, in the loo and almost on tescos floor thats was just yesterday 
today he was driving to the drs (he was going not me) and he had to pull over in the road to let me throw up

i thought it was suppost to get easier the nearer you get to 12 weeks mines getting worse


----------



## Dasy25

Hello there ladies. Oh my days i cant believe i've been gone for so long. you guys have a new home and everything.   


Firstly thank you for all you grow vibes and well wishes from you all. What a Rollercoaster i'm on! Oooft nothing has prepared me for this. 


Here goes....After spending two weeks in the Southern General trying to keep Ella in there She decided that enough was enough and she was coming no matter what. I'm just pleased i managed to hold onto 25 weeks plus 4 before she made her entrance. Oh my what a quick entrance it was too!!!    I'm laughing now but think i cried for the whole two weeks before and probably the whole two weeks afterwards too. After trying to conceive for so long then this happened. I kept thinking what did i ever do to deserve this and now lost out on having a pregnancy to full term. It all seemed so unfair. However 6 weeks on i have accepted that my wee cherub is here (of course i would much rather she was growing nicely on the inside) and have so much love and adoration for her it scares the hell out of me. She is the most amazing tiny wee girl ever and i feel totally blessed. 


At the moment she is 2lbs 14oz (850grams at birth). The first few weeks she did amazingly well but picked up a wee infection last week which really floored her. She is however back on the mend and doing ok. Roll on Christmas so we can get her home! 


I've had a quick look through previous posts...Hello to the newbies Jackabean and Bambino and Welcome! 
Minimay-Oh my goodness you must be on tender hooks all the time with the bleeding. Hope all is ok and settled and your babies are growing nicely. 16 weeks How did that happen    I would've been 32 weeks today. 


Tracy same to you    6months in. Hope you are keeping well and getting organised for your baby boys arrival. 


Hey Bubs hows life in Orkney Thats pants you are still being sick. hopefully it'll pass soon though. Embrace it!!!!! YOU'RE PREGNANT   


Hello BP hope you are well. Hi to Borah too and anyone else i've missed. I'm a bit of a bombscare these days. I mean i even lost my car in the car park this morning. I could have swore i knew where i parked. Someone must've moved it!!!    Baby brain it seems! 


Anyways soz post has been all about me. I do plan to try and catch up properly what has been going on but i need to go catch some sleep. Trying to express still so having little sleep as it is. Got to take it when i can.


  to you all. xxx


----------



## bubblicous

dasy - yay your back ive missed you lots so glad little ella is doing well and     at you and your baby brain not long till xmas and she will be home getting pressies from santa


----------



## minimay

Dasy - so happy to hear from you! I've been so worried about you and baby ella. Sorry to hear about the early labour but glad she's growing well and bet you can't wait to have her home with you. Hope the expressing is going well. Hopefully you'll be able to breast feed once she's big enough? Take care and get lots of rest so you're in tip top shape. 

Bubs - sorry re awful sickness. Hopefully it'll ease in the next few weeks though. Your hormone levels must be nice and high. 

Afm - it's actually over 4 weeks till my next scan! Been looking into having a private scan in between ..., 10th nov seems an age away! Need to see what dh thinks


----------



## tracyl247

Helloa

How are we all doing today? 

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

tracy - how are you 

minimay - 4 weeks feels like its dragging in isnt it i had a scan at 8 weeks next one is 12 weeks so just over one week to go and its driving me nuts waiting 


afm - well im shattered again i seem to have no energy at all its not good just going to sort out dinner i think still being sick but hoping it will lift in the next week or so 

hugs to everyone


----------



## bubblicous

is everyone hiding    im missing you all 


afm - well i woke up 3 or 4 times last night with bad stomach pains not sure if i ate something dodgy or if something is very wrong so my scan has been moved to tomorrow my birthday so im going to get to see bump tomorrow i just pray everything is ok


----------



## minimay

Hi bubs

I'm still here. reading but not posting as been reading on my phone. back to work now so maybe be a little more active   

Sorry to hear about the pains. Hopefully just stretching pains, or bowel cramps which are common in early pg. It'll be lovely to see your bubba again, sending lots of good luck vibes for tomorrow     

Tracy - how are you doing? keeping well?

Dasy - hope you're getting lots of rest and lots of love to little Ella

afm, back to work today   Busy busy so will help time pass more quickly till scan in 4 wks. Still in 2 minds whether to get a private scan in between....


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - thats good your back at work well its good as it will make the time pass quicker not so good as you have to work    i think id go for a private scan i spoke to dh about one for us but the closest place is perth which is an hour in the boat and then a good 6 hour drive.  So im thinking on maybe booking one in glasgow when i come to visit my mum and dad in the new year

hope your day goes quickly


----------



## bubblicous

so ladies its me again well yesterday was exciting it was my birthday and i was ill i have a uti    so was making me feel miserable but i had my 12 week scan and it was amazing the baby was jumping about and waving it was just out of this world i was so happy (i really dont remember much about the 12 week scans i had with the girls apart from being petrifed with the 1st that i had imagined i was pregnant and there would be nothing there and with my 2nd i was so scared there would be twins as k was only 10 months old when i had that scan) 
so this one was just amazing both dh and i couldnt take our eyes of the screen dh kept worrying though over how the baby was jumping and turning kept saying to the midwife erm should she be doing that hes such a worrier he felt better though when the midwife told him it was good) 

so that was my fab day yesterday i was spolied and got to see our gorgoeus baby 

today im on top of the world,  i still feel a little ickie but i heard my baby's heartbeat today for the first time and it was amazing 
my doppler arrived this morning and i didnt hold out much hope of hearing even though i knew id heard my 1st at this stage (the dr found it) i thought cause of my extra padding i might not hear for a few weeks yet 
it took a while to find it dh had gave up and left the room and then i heard it all fast and loud i shouted dh back and he heard it too we let the girl listen as well it was brilliant

this is really happening i cant believe it


----------



## minimay

Bubs - fab news! So pleased for you! Hope you got lovely little pics too! How great that you foung the heartbeat already! I tried when I was at your stage and couldnt find it. I think it makes a difference on the position of the placenta, mine were anterior and posterior, dont know if they've moved now. 

I found the heartbeats last night too. So relieved as I was worried something was wrong, no reasoning, just irrational preg related worry   feeling more relaxed now and migth not even need that private scan.... can buy a moses basket and bedding with the money saved!!   

Big hi to everyone else


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

How are you all?

Bubs - so so happy for you   It really is happening chicken, so start believing    That's just brilliant that you got to hear the hearbeat...

Mini - can't believe you're almost half way through now!!! Time has really flown by. Hope you're keeping well. I know it prob seems an age away, but your next scan isn't that long. If I were you I'd defo save the money and buy baby goodies with it  

Hi to Jackabean, Tracy and BP, how are you all?  

Lots of Love to Dasy and Baby Ella too, hope wee Ella is getting stronger by the day. My wee niece was born at 30 weeks and got home after 2.5 months in the special care unit. She's now nearly 3 and has come on soooo well. She was only 2.5lbs when she was born. I remember how hard it was for everyone, so my thoughts are with you. Stay strong and you'll get wee Dasy home for Christmas, it will make it all the more special. She'll always be a wee miracle baby for you too. Every time I look at my wee niece I have so much love for her and just feel v proud of the way she fought to get stronger. The docs kept saying how resilient wee babies are and my wee niece is defo an example of that, so hope wee Dasy is coming on great too. It really is amazing what they can do these days. 

AFM, can't remember my last update, so sorry for repeating myself...i'm booked in for a laparscopy and a hysteroscopy on 29th October. We have our review at GCRM on 25th Oct too, so all happening that week. Just want to get everything checked to make sure all ok or not before thinking of starting again. We'd thought we would have another go in the new year, but i'm not sure if i'm emotionally ready for it. This week i started analysing blastocysts and their grades etc... don't really know what started to freak me out, but something inside me started to feel like I was fighting a losing battle. I'm not feeling down about it, just trying to be realistic. It's kind of hard to describe how I feel cos i'm not actually sure myself what i'm trying to say...

Anyways, hi and love to you all. Hope you're all well.
Bambino
xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies sorry I had gone awol....i was keeping my eye on you all.  Work are being a right pain in the **** at the moment....they had band ******** and I think they are monitoring our web use   

Bubs - That's such gr8 news that you go to see your little jumping bean again    The fact that you can hear your little one's HB on the doppler at this stage just gones to show you how strong and healthy he/she is.

Tracy - A member of the blue club, gr8 news have you been going out and buying lots of boys things??

Mini - Almost half way there, that's such a gr8 milestone.  Being able to hear your babies HB's will be such a reassurance for you and def saved you money.  Have you bought many things yet??

Bambino - My heart really goes out to you and your DH, I hope everything goes well for you the week of the 25th.  I would def take the time the rest of this year, have xmas and new year relax with DH.  Then in the new year you might find the strength to do another treatment.   

Dasy - I have been reading your updates on other boards too and hope that Baby Ella is doing well?  Do you think you will have her home for Christmas?  

Hope everyone else is well?  Sorry I know I must have missed ppl.

AFM - Very, very tired.  Getting up at least three times a night for the loo which makes me so tired at work....I have decided to finish work in three weeks instead of five.  My SPD is getting worse too so I really need to start taking better care of myself for my baby girls sake.  Was in town today and my back and hip were killing me I don't think i'll be doing that again in a hurry.   
On a brighter note only 8 weeks to go....maybe more maybe less.  Starting to have a but of a panic about giving birth   xxx


----------



## bubblicous

bambino - my little sweetie how are you sending you lots and lots of hugs good luck with everything thats happening in the next wee while honey will send you a wee pm check on you   

jackabean - spd is horrid i had it will charys and omg it was hell i had kaitlin in a buggy too at the time so having to push that around didnt help the pain so you look after yourself i think stopping work a little earlier is a good idea too will give you more relaxing time and dont panic about the birth it will be no where near as bad as you think   

minimay - have you been shopping yet for your mosses baskets have you bought anything yet hope your having a lovely weekend

trac - how are you feeling hope you ok 

bp - how are you getting on 


afm - well today im 12 weeks utter    and im very happy with it had a listen to bump last night and agin this morning it never gets old if i sould lie in bed all day listing to his/her heartbeat i would    though im not sure what disarray my house would get into   
dh and i started kinda chatting about the baby things we will need so hes told me to make a list but im still not sure i want to not that im going to buy anything yet 
Ive seen the first thing i want to buy and its a set of vests from mothercare so i wont get them till im back down glasgow way visiting my mum and dad which isnt for another 5 weeks we have also said we will go pram looking then too as there isnt anywhere here in orkney to get a pram but im very wary of even making a list

well im off for now planning on cooking a proper meal tonight as my sickness is easing its not away but its a bit better 


hugs to you all


----------



## munkehella

Hello Ladies 

Haven't been on here for ages so hoping everyone is well.

Been a few mental weeks......

Last cycle was not a good one with my disappearing follicles and had the option to convert to IUI which I did.  Sadly it didn't work  

After a pretty hard few weeks a lot of crying and talking I have decided to go to IVI in Spain through the GCRM.  Consents have been all signed and now waiting to go which could happen within 6 to 8 weeks.

Not ever how I would have expected my life to be but coming to terms with not using my own eggs and having a child outwith the normal conventional way with a partner at my side.  But as Dr Marco said even if I had the love of my life with me or met him tomorrow I still would be going down the DE route.....  The GCRM are such a fantastic clinic and very understanding of all these emotions we all go through.

So now waiting - restarting my acupuncture - as post the last failed cycle had an acupuncture holiday and keeping healthy with the odd glass of wine thrown in.

Wishing everyone well and    
Munkehella x x x


----------



## bubblicous

Munkehella - welcome back honey so sorry your iui failed     brill news thats your ivi in valencia and  you get a call soon saying they have a donor for you.  I think what you are doing is brilliant sweetie you want to be a mummy and your making it happen and im sure you will be a fabulous mummy and 2011 will be the year it happens honey


----------



## minimay

Hi everyone
it's been quiet on here recently! Everyone busy? Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend. 
Mxxx


----------



## borah

hi everyone

I cant believe that I have not been on here for so long.  There is so much happening.  
Dasy - Hope u and wee Ella are doing well and she is home for santa 

You all seem to be doing great the time is flying by.  Though sometimes i feel as though I have been pregnant forever, probably because of the journey we took to get there eh.  I am 28 weeks tomorrow.  DOing well getting bigger by the day.  Cant wait to finish up work 

Take care everyone, will try not to leave it as long the next time 
xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - i think everyone is hiding 

borah - hey honey how are you 28 weeks wow its flying by i say that to you nowing though you prob think its dragging cause i know my time is dragging 

everyone else how are you all 


afm - im 13 weeks love listening to baby's hb everyday its great i just love my wee doppler been feeling pretty lousy the past week but today i wasnt sick wooohooo though wont celebrate too soon im still really tired alot of the time but hoping that will lift soon


----------



## tracyl247

Hey All, hows things?

Dasy - how are you and Ella?

Bubs - wow 13 weeks all ready   feeling pants is all worth it and part of the journey, i would not have missed feeling so rubbish it was a wee reminder every day that baby was growing!  

Jackabean - not long to go now, have you done your birthing plan? has work calmed down?

Minimay - hows you and the twinies coming along? how long to your scan now?

Borah - nice to see you popping in, glad all is going well

Bambino and Munkehella - this journey is a right drain on emotions and it challenges you in too many ways..... only thing i would say, is that it is important to keep positive, look to the future and keep plodding on - your time will come! we tried for 10 years went into denial that anything was wrong (so we wasted 8 years!) had three goes with the last one (in Greece) being the one    don't thing i could compare the experience with anything else and don't think anything in the future will match it - but it is worth the heartbreak, illness, the complete mental breakdowns   and all the shouting in the end!

AFM - Must be the weather but i have no motivation/energy to do anything hence going AWOL.  All good here, growing and being lazy! looking forward to my scan in a week and a bit, i will be 28 weeks woohoo! baby is kicking away which i am very grateful for - he took his time but now he is making up for it   

take care all

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

trac - brill thats you baby is kicking away all the time 

everyone else - how are you all 


afm - well things arent to good here im really tired all the time so this morning after i put my girlies out to school i climbed back into bed has a couple hours sleep, woke up spoke to dh on the phone i got up and boom I fainted woke up in a heap on the floor

I gave myself a right fright phoned dh who went into panic mode made me phone the midwife which i did who wanted to see me asap so dh came home and took me down the the maternity.  Where i got told i looked awful the midwife was lovely so popped me in bed took my blood pressure which she told me was in my boots    not good it was 90/40 she listened to peanuts heartbeat which was fine and then she gave me a row for not eating enough (i thought i was) and also for having a doppler (dh dropped me in it there) told me it could cause me unnessecary worry 

she then decided cause i looked so bad a bp was low she wanted to keep me in for the afternoon unless i had someone who could sit with me 

well dh had to go back to work so he was out and im on my own here friends and family wise as ive not been well enough since moving here to get out and make any friends 
dh then mentioned him mum could come and sit with me well thats the last thing i need feeling like this my mil annoying me so i said no way  so midwife was like it either your mil or your staying here   

so i did a naughty thing i told a fib said id let my mil come but really ive just come home and went to bed like she told me to i have the phones here and dh keeps phoning to check on me 

i still feel really lousy and if im not feeling better in the next few days ive to go back and have my bloods checked

so that was my eventful morning


----------



## minimay

bubs I 'm so sorry to hear about your awful day. Glad to hear you're resting in bed. Must be awful trying to force yourself to eat when feeling nauseous but maybe even just a wee cup a soup or custard just to keep your sugar levels up. You baby will be draining you all all your nutrients so that'll be why you're feeling so rotton. Thank goodness all is well with your wee peanut

Tracy - good to hear from you. Wow 28wks already! Bet you cant wait for your scan. Still 2 wks till mine. Cant come soon enough!

afm, still waiting impatiently for movements. My bump is so big that everyone is really surprised that I'm not getting really strong kicks. Hopefully they'll start soon


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - i was 20 weeks with eldest dd before i felt anything id been waiting for what felt like ages for them then one eveing it took me by surprise i cant believe your almost half way there its so exciting fingers crossed the movements start soon and once they start you will know all about it especially with 2 in there


----------



## bubblicous

everyone hellloooooo where are you all hiding


----------



## Dasy25

Everyone. Sorry i've not been on but life at the moment consists of being in hospital all day with me wee cherub. Thanks for all your kind thoughts. Little Ella is doing grand just now. She's had a hairy month with a big set back but is on the mend and is fighting on. Still not so sure she'll be home for Christmas but if she does it would be amazing! She's getting big now too though...3lbs 12oz and hopefully will get out her wee incubator on Friday and into an open cot! I'm so excited.  


Hope you're all well. Wow i cant believe how quickly all your pregnancies are progressing. Time really does fly. To everyone else keep strong and don't give up hope with regards to treatment. xxx


----------



## bubblicous

dasy - ella is just gorgeous and wow shes doing well putting on the weight fingers and toes crossed she gets into an open cot on friday and      she will be home in time for santa coming sending you lots of huggies gorgeous ps love the pic of the u and ella its just gorgeous you look fabby


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

I am so sorry I have been AWOL, just been so busy the past few weeks it's crazy.  

Bubs - You look fab in your picture, that little bump is coming nicely. Sorry to hear about your fright the other day&#8230;.you will just need to take it really easy and get DH to run around after you.

Dasy - Glad to hear Ella is doing well, fingers crossed she gets out of her incubator and into an open cot 2moro. Have they given you an indication of how long it should be after that she will get home? Or is it just a case of wait and see how she is?

Minimay - How are you? Twines growing nicely?

Tracy - 28 weeks gr8 news! Is your scan a private one? I have my birth plan in my head just haven't written it down yet&#8230;midwife said to me on Friday she wants me to do that for my next appointment. I'm planning on using the TENS machine at home, a pool birth (that's if the pool is available when I get there) plus it takes 30 mins to fill so another factor would be what stage of labour I was in. Gas and Air, going to use my breathing techniques from Yoga&#8230;..considering trying one of those Hypno-birth tapes as my yoga teacher recommended it. I really am not keen on morphine or epidural however I'm not going to rule it out completely as not sure the level of pain I will be in lol.

Borah - Congrads on reaching 28 weeks hope you're keeping well?

Sending love to Bambino/Mutehella  

Sorry if I've missed anyone -  if I have.

AFM- Well tomorrow is my final day of work&#8230;..yippppeeeee   
I'm so tired I can't wait, the peeing in the middle of the night has now increased so looking forward to sleeping in longer in the mornings. Had midwife on Monday and she said my ankles and hands have mild swelling however she's not too concerned at the moment coz my pee is testing normal. Just need to put my feet up more&#8230;..which I am def planning on doing, my first week on maternity leave will def consist of lots of naps lol. SPD is still giving me a lot of pain, struggling to get in and out of the shower/bath, sleeping at night is painful however I can almost see the end now and once our precious baby girl arrives all these little niggly things will just float away! DH is getting so excited now, he says he can't wait to meet her and see what she looks like&#8230;.he is a little worried that she won't like him (bless him) however I have told him every new dad has these fears.

Better get back to work I suppose, make it look as if I am doing something productive lol.

J xx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - i cant believe your maternity leave is here already that has flew in soon you will be meeting your baby girl lots and lots of rest is called for next week i think sit on the couch with chocolate day time tv and your feet up and enjoy it as soon your days will be filled with feeding and dirty nappies


----------



## bubblicous

me again

im on for a moan

im having a crappy day really am im an emotional wreck ive spent most of the day crying dh is at work till 9pm tonight he left at 6.30am and ive basically just had enough 
my lovely friend phoned me this morninas she was walking to asda and that really set me off; if id been back at home i would have been with her (we often walked together she helped me loose lots of weight with walking me all over the place and shes just had a baby who ive not seen yet ) and i just couldnt stop thinking how i should be out walking with her 
instead of being isolated on this crummy little island with no friends

im so lonely at the moment all i want to do is go home its been 3 months now ive had enough i want to go back home where there is an asda and a mcdonalds kfc etc etc where you can go to next and new look and shopping centres where i can meet my friends for lunch and chat where i can pop to my mums if i want when i want

i just hate it here





















i actually got so upset i phoned dh and told him tomorrow (his day off) he was to take me to the boat inbt he morning as im going home ive had enough 
he was upset cause i was upset

i just cannot stand this daft little island yes its nice for a holiday and visiting dh family but there are no shops theres nothing to do unless your really into sport which im not i just hate being in the middle of nowhere

ok thats my mini moan/rant over


----------



## minimay

bubs     I can understand how homesick and isolated you must feel. Its probably a lot worse as you've been feeling so awful with the pg and havent been able to go out and work and meet people/make friends. hopefully once the sickness improves you'll feel a lot better in yourself


----------



## tracyl247

Helloa

is there anybody out there

how are you all doing?

Minimay - saw on the other board that its team    how fab    how were you after the scan? are you feeling the babies now or are they keeping you waiting?

Jackabean - hows mat leave?

Bubs - hows the bump coming on?

Dasy - hope all is well with you and Ella

Borah - how are you getting on?

Munkehella - how are things with you?

Babmino - how did your laparscopy and a hysteroscopy go?

AFM - nothing much to report here all seems to be going ok - what do you all reccomend to pack for going into hospital for baby and mum?

take care all

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

trac - im so excited your at the packing the bag stage wooohooooooo when i had the girls i took
a couple of pairs of pjs for me 
a nightie for labour
a book 
hairbrush and bobble 
vaseline
socks toastie ones
breastpads
maternity pads and paper pants (not fashionable but ever so comfortable)
and a few other bits and bobs that i needed

for baby 
bibs
vests x4
babygros x4 (though i had to get more brought to me as my girls had bad reflux when born and ended up going through the 4 in the first 24 hours)
going home outfit
hat
mits
nappies
shawl

think that was it really oh and my camera (needed that)


afm - im ok bump growing i think i have the midwife tomorrow so will see then i guess what she says i think i have the start of spd so need to chat to her tomorrow about that 

sending everyone hugs


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry ladies this is going to be a me post -

Just back from my midwife and i've got to go for a scan on Wednesday...she thinks baby might be breech!! She couldnt feel her head!!! I'm in a bit of a panic now....i know that the baby being breech isn't the end of the world but it's kinda knocked me for six. http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif Only good news is heartbeat is perfect and bump is measuring fine.

Arghhhhhhh xxx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - aeww honey sending you hugs    hope the scan goes well and bubs isnt breech but if she is there is still a little time for her to turn aparently going about on your hands and knees can help this


----------



## jackabean72

bubblicous - thanks, i'm hoping that midwife is wrong and she's head down, roll on weds.  I'm going to try the hands and knees thing as a few friends have suggested that also frozen peas on the top of my bump so she moves away from it.  How are you? Still feeling down hun?  

Tracy - Maternity leave is fantastic, loving the time to myself and feeling alot more relaxed than I was when I was working.  Even my midwife says my blood pressure has gone down, not that it was too high but just that it's gone down a little.

Minimay - Gr8 news on team   

Hello to everyone else -Borah, Dasy, Bambino, Munkehella and anyone else i've missed   

Jxx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - how did you scan go sweetie hows you little girl doing and is she breech or head down hope your ok


----------



## jackabean72

A me post coming.....had our scan today and midwife was wrong baby girl is head down! Infact her head is so far down the scan coudlnt even get a pic of her face just part of her little chubby cheek. I'm so happy I really didn't want to have them try and turn her or a c section. It would have felt like I was cheated of giving birth, does that sound weird? I mean this might be the only baby I have so just wanted things to go perfect, now it looks like that's going to happen I'm so pleased.  

Hope everyone is well?? Xx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - thats brilliant news woohooooo so happy for you doesnt sound weird at all honey i have a freiend who had a section and said she didnt feel like a proper woman as she missed out in giving birth. so i thinks its quite a common feeling to have


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

It's been very quiet on here eh?  

Bubblicous - I can't believe you are 17 weeks now, only 3 more weeks til your 20 week scan.  Do you have a date yet?  How have you been feeling?

Minimay, Dasy, Borah, Munkehella, Babmino and Tracy how are you all ladies??  Sorry if I've missed anyone.

AFM- 3rd week of maternity leave and still need to get cleaning upstairs, not been sleeping so well the past couple of nights so didn't get up today until 1.30 and not even dressed yet.  I will need to get a wriggle on before DH comes home lol.  Mum is coming up a week 2moro so I think baby girl is waiting until then before she makes an appearance, I have been getting a few cramps but nothing major.  It's crazy to think next week will be the 1st Dec!!! 
Jxx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - 37 weeks your little girl will be here any day now bet your so excited, im having my 20 week scan at 19+3 so its 2 week on wednesday and i cant wait 

everyone else have you abandoned me and jackabean   


afm - im really tired today and feel a bit ickie think  im coming down with the cold not so good on the upside only 4 sleeps until i get to go home for a week and i cannot wait im dreading the fact that after a week i have to come back here i really dont want to but i just need to focus on once im back here its only going to be 2/3 months till i move again i must be mad planning to move 8 weeks before baby is coming but i need to be home for that 

hugs to you all


----------



## minimay

Hi I'm still here. Been lurking as usu check on my phone and can never write personals  

jackabean - mat leave is all about sleeping late! Enjoy it while you can 

bubs - not long till your home for a holiday then in a few months you'll be back for good! Your scan is the same day as mine. I'll be 24+5

afm - been feeling a lot of kicks now  Absolutely loving it! although sometimes when the wee rascals are turning it can be a little uncomfortable. Hopefully going to book a 4D scan for about 25wks. Really looking forward to it, although when I had my detailed scan the pressure of the scanner on my tummy made me feel a bit lightheaded. Hope it doesn't happen next  time. Only 10 wks till mat leave starts! I can't wait!! 

Hi to everyone else

mxxx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean has had her baby a gorgeous baby girl      

lots and lots of congrats to her and welcome to the world baby charlotte

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251798.new#new


----------



## tracyl247

woohoo - congrats Jackabean!!


----------



## bubblicous

trac - hoe are you getting on your on the homse stretch now how exciting 

minimay - hope your getting on fabby

afm - im doing ok thats me half way now and i cant believe it.  I had my scan on friday and everything looks brilliant looks like my little bubs is going to be tall he/she has long legs i have another midwife app in 2 weeks and then we are in the new year    the year my baby is going to be born 

baby is moving all the time and i cannot believe how strong the kicks are both dh and the girls have felt them my bump is still tiny im hoping to just explode one morning but for the moment im tiny much much smaller than i was with the girls so everyone is convinced that peanut is a boy i dont have a clue at all


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Sorry for my absence, it's been hectic here! Charlotte has colic and it seems to be getting worse instead of better, she's been on Infacol for about 8 days now and we have tried baths, baby massage, cooled boiled water and nothing seems to give her relief. I called the doctor this morning and they want to see us at 5.30 tonight so hoping he can give or recommend something else.

Birth Story, right here we go -

I always knew that I would be early (Due date 11th Dec) I just had a feeling from very early on in my pregnancy. I started having pains on the Thursday morning 5am, it felt like back pain and stomach cramps. The pain was nothing that I couldn't handle at that point. Then by Thursday evening 5pm I wasn't sure if my waters had broke as I was getting dribbling so I called the labour ward how said it would be best if I could come in and they would check me over so as soon as Gordon came home from work we went to hospital. On examination I was told by the midwife my waters hadn't broke however I was 3-4cm dilated!! I was shocked to hear that to be honest as I really didn't think the pain was strong enough for me to be dilated. I was told to go home and come back when contractions were 3 in 10 so I went home and put my tens machine on (it was a tremendous help in the early stages). Thursday night I couldn't sleep for the pain think I got about 3 hours, by Friday morning things hadn't moved on that much so I told Gordon to go to work and I'd phone if anything changed (my mum was staying so wasn't going to be on my own anyway). When Gordon arrived back home that night I was ready to go into hospital as the contractions were stronger and closer together, still at this point only using the tens machine. When we arrived we went to the Midwife unit as my plan had always been to use the birthing pool. Lucky for me it was available so I got in and started to relax, the midwife recommended that I use gas and air as I obviously had to take off the tens machine. I hated it!! It made me feel sick straight away and didn't like sucking and blowing on it at all......a little after that I could feel myself ready to be sick however in typical NHS style there was no sick bowls!!!!! I had my mum and Gordon running about the room trying to find one however it was too late I was sick in the pool (sorry if TMI). Not exactly my best moment! Once I was out and washed we headed back round to midwife unit and I lay on the bed with my tens machine again until midnight when I'd had enough of the pain and the tens machine was no longer doing it for me.  So the midwife recommended some morphine, it was a long night and unfortunately my contractions stopped due to the morphine and by 7am on Saturday morning my blood pressure was sky high, 7cm dilated and still no waters broke! The midwife was going off shift so before she went she broke my waters which didn't move anything along at all. I got tea and toast before being moved round to labour ward on recommendation of the next midwife on shift. I definitely preferred labour ward the midwife stayed with me in the room the whole time and made me feel much better. I was told because my contractions had stopped I would have to have an induction, they also recommended that I have an epidural. I really didn't want to do that and broke down in tears however I knew that I wouldn't be able to take the pain that was coming, not with being so tired. Once the epidural was done it was bliss, no pain  however my legs were so dead that I kept sliding down the bed and when the midwife and Gordon helped me up, I accidentally pulled out the epidural!!! So if I wanted it back in it would have to be reset! So I then went for pethidine through a tube in my hand which I could administer myself. By this time it was about 3pm on Saturday afternoon and Charlotte's heart rate started to dip so they had to scratch the top of her head while she was still inside to ensure she was getting enough oxygen - they did this three times (I was told she wouldn't feel it and it had no bad effects on her) The other problem was she was coming face first instead of the top of her head so I had two different doctors try to turn her by hand!!! Not the best when you have five different people down that end all staring up at you with their hands everywhere!! But by that stage I didn't care I was so worried and wanted by baby out safe. Then about 5pm they decided they would take me to theatre, give me a spinal, an episiotomy (cut me) try to turn her then forceps. If she didn't turn they would give me a C-section. Once in theatre everything happened quickly and two pushes later she was put onto my tummy.....the tears started to flow as I heard her cry for the first time. My problems however were not over as my vitamin K injection was given and my placenta didn't deliver so it took another 15 mins for the doctor to pull and push and finally deliver my placenta (halved in two sorry for TMI). I lost a lot of blood and was totally exhausted however Charlotte Catherine Geekie was born a healthy 6lbs 15.5oz at 5.35pm on Saturday 4th December 2010 and both DH and I couldn't imagine our lives without her. I would do it all again in a heartbeat as our daughter is our world.

Hope everyone else is well??

Jxx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - what a lovely story i loved reading it sorry you didnt have the easiest of time but your right it was so worth it in the end as you got your beautiful baby girl 

both my girls had colic kaitlin had it the worse we used to slow dance with her in the livingroom it seemed to help her a little well she always went to sleep.  Not sure if it will be much help to you but thought id share


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks bubs, if u have ******** pm me and I'll add u and u can see pics of my princess xx

Same to any of u other girls xx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - ive sent you a wee pm


----------



## Dasy25

Congratulations Jackabean on the birth of your baby girl. Hop everyone is well. Quickly nipped on to let you all know Ella came home on Wednesday. She now weighs 6lbs 5oz and is doing amazingly well. It's been a long hard slog but worth every second. She truly is a wee fighter and an absolute inspiration. 


Love and Best Wishes to you all. xxx


----------



## bubblicous

dasy - so glad the gorgeous ella is home she really is an amazing little girl such a wee fighter and now shes home intime for santa hope hes good to her cant wait to see the pics of her first xmas


----------



## bubblicous

just poping on to see how trac is getting on not long to go now hope your keeping ok honey


----------



## jackabean72

Happy new year girls when it comes. Just back fae doctors with Charlotte and she's got a viral infection! Very chesty and spent most of the night being sick and rattling/struggling for breath. I lay awake watching her most of the night so will probably not be able to stay awake for the bells ha ha. 

Hope everyone else is well?? 
Xx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - poor c i hope she gets better soon sending her lots of hugs


----------



## tracyl247

Happy New Year Folks, Hope 2011 brings all your dreams and wishes to you.


hope you are all doing ok, its been quiet on here recently sorry for going AWOL have been really tired.... so too much sitting on the lazy bum and not enough action   


so news here is that i am having baby on Thursday by section 3 weeks early unless i go before then, my waters have slowly ruptured over the last two weeks so they are keen to get baby out    baby fine i am ok just a bit ahhh thought i had a bit longer to get orgnaised etc and also i like to be in control of things    


so hospital monday for monitoring make sure all is still good then back wednesday for scan to check baby is still also breech (as there is little fluid left he wont be able to turn himself) then Thursday morning in hospital for section  


A section was never in my plans but already i have come to appreciate the advice from the consultant - "Tracy no plan is the best plan!" and i dont feel like i am going to be missing out on anything i just want my baby out safely and without as much bother as possible.


take care all i will let you all know how Thursday goes    


Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

tracy - wow thursday and you will be a mummy huge congrats and how exciting your going to get to meet your little person sending yolu lots of luv


----------



## jackabean72

Tracy- like u said I know a section wasn't in ur plans but if its best for bubba then that's the main thing. I bet ur really excited to meet ur baby on thurs. Good luck xx


----------



## borah

Hey everyone hope u r well

Happy new year and all the best to you all for 2011.  Should be an exciting year

Tracy good luck for Thursday.  Its so exciting and no mater what way the bby gets into this world it will be amazing.

Ive only got 2 weeks to go now and every wee twinge or pain and I am wondering if this is it.  Hopefully I wont have to wait too much longer.  

Take care 
xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Borah - how exciting not long now, i was like that nearer the end.  You start to analyise every little pain wondering if it's time lol.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon ladies

On the computer today rather than my phone   .  Charlotte is having an afternoon nap after a very very long night, she cried from 6pm last night til 4am - 10 hours!!!! DH is back at work today so was all by myself ended up coming down stairs so he wouldn't be distrubed by her crying.  It seems to be after ever feed she crys, arches her back and is sick (not alot just a little) she has projectile vomited a few times in the past three nights but not ever feed.  I feel like i'm going a little crazy as I can't seem to settle her.  Got the HV coming today, she's not arrived yet and i've put in a call for the GP to phone me.  Sorry for the slight rant, I know my little problem is far from some other people just hate seem my baby in what seems like pain.

How is everyone? Hope you are all having a good start to the new year?

Sorry that's all for now folks the little lady has just woke xx


----------



## minimay

Surprise birth announcement from me. James william 3lb8oz and Ryan Alexander 2lb7oz were born yesterday. In NICU but doing well. I'm well too, in hospital but likely to be discharged tomorrow.


----------



## borah

Hi all 

Minimay - That was a chock.  Congratulations, glad all 3 of u r doing well.  
jackabean - hopefully charlotte will settle down and it has been a wee tummy bug or something.
Tracy - GL for tmorrow

Well I have picked up this flu that has been going around spent the last 2 days in bed and got a telling off from the midwife when I wnt this morning for not getting the flu jab.  Hopefully there will be an amprovement in how I feel tomorrow.  Not been as bad today I could hardly walk yesterday, the bump was agony.

Take care guys


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - huge huge huge congrats to you and welcome to the world James and Ryan       and what good weights for 28 weeks well done you and so glad your all doing well  and i love the boys names 


borah - poor you having flu i had a bad cold and was in bed with that cant imagine how bad it would be to have flu hope your feeling better soon 


jackabean - hope you have a better night tonight you might find that tonight is still tough but tomorrow iwll be much better once shes had a good few feed with the med in it shes such a cutie 


tracy - lots abd lots and lots of luck for tomorrow look forward to your birth announcement 




afm - well im ok deff moving back home so house hunting on line and trying to sort out how were going to move all our stuff the 400 miles again fun fun fun 


baby is doing well as far as i know shes kicking like crazy just loves dh voice anytime he talks to my tummy away he/she goes so hes all chuffed with that 
im really tired at the mo too think im going to ask for bloods to be checked as its not normal will give it another few days i think 


sending you all hugs


----------



## tracyl247

Very quickly to let you know Logan arrived early in Sunday after I went into labour emergency section. He is in special care but doing well.

Congrats minimay.


----------



## bubblicous

tracy - huge huge congrats on the birth of Logan (welcome to the world)      glad hes doing well hope you are too


----------



## jackabean72

Wow all these babies - 

Congrads minimay glad to hear both boys are well.  Rest up, is it just you that might be getting out 2moro?

Tracy - Congrads too honey, looks like the little man didn't want to wait until 2moro.  That's men for you - no patience lol.

Bubbs - I didn't realise things were that bad you wanted to move back home....hope you find someone soon.  Will DH be able to move with work or will he look for something else?  Do you have an feelings over the sex?

AFM - Got C a prescription at docs for infact gaviscon so fingers crossed that helps and kicks in soon.  Might not be as quick and work tonight but if it starts to work by tomorrow night that would be gr8.  DH is off thurs and fri so hoping by the time he goes back to work on Monday she is more settled and is only up a couple of times at night as I will be going it alone   

xx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - yeah they are pretty bad we all pretty much hate it we had been talking about it before our wee trip away in dec and the trip kinda confirmed it dh is hoping to get a transfer with his work but if he cant he should be able to pick something else up fairly quickly fingers and toes crossed just need to sort out the legistics of it and then tell mil which isnt going to be fun she will go nuts but we will got buts if we have to stay here 


so let the packing commence   


glad c got her gaviscon hope it helps quickly


----------



## borah

Tracy - congratulations typical boy not wanting to wait.  Hope ur okay


----------



## tracyl247

Hi All


how are you all?


sorry it has taken so long to get back on to post, Logan just got home on Friday so i have been mostly at the hospital.  


Anyhoo all is very good Logan is doing really well and we are delighted to have him home.   


So the story - On the 6th of December i went to the assessment unit as i thought my waters had went, they monitored both of us and sent me home - not confirming or confirming that it was amniotic fluid.  three days later i went back with the same thing again i was sent home.  For nearly 4 weeks i thought my i was weeing myself and wearing tenna ladies!! on the 30th of December i went for my routine scan and consultant appointment.  At the scan they found that there was little fluid left protecting Logan and that he was breech so they ran about organising a section for the 6th January.


On the 1st January i felt out of sorts and when i woke up on the 2nd i had a sore back, after a few hours i thought i would phone the maternity assessment unit again as my back was getting more painful.  they told me to go in which i did - they checked me out and told me i had a urine infection and sent me home with antibiotics.  Once home i went to bed, pain was still there but i was drifting in and out of sleep.  The pain got slightly worse so i got up to the toilet and there was some blood so i had a wee panic! phoned the hospital again and arranged to go back in.  by this time my back was really sore and the pain came and went again nothing really bad, by the time i got to the hospital i could hardly walk but plodded on     they checked me out and hooked me up to the fetal monitor and the midwife turned to me and said..... yip your in active labour contractions were 5 minutes apart..... cue emergency c section! section was fine they were very good indeed.


Logan was rushed to ICU within 5 minutes of being born as he was not breathing so well, few other wee things hence the long stay in ICU then to special care.  However he has had a clean bill of health, he is home and everything has been worth it as i get to hold by precious little boy     


I hope you are all well.


take care


Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

tracy - so glad you and logan are home and everything is fabby i cant believe though it took them so long to realise you were actually leaking fluid silly people

borah - how are you getting on

jackabean - hows the gorgeous c doing and how are you

minimay - hope your boys are coming on leaps and bounds and they are home soon

dasy - sending you a hug

afm - well today i reached the 25 week milestone







im very chuffed but tbh everything else thats going on is taking the shine on my mini milestones









as far as i know the move is still on though now dh is having wobbles as his mum keeps putting wee things on ** about how she loves having us here etc etc and then today she told dh it would upset her if we left and how she likes to have all her family on the island ( when we had our bust up in dec i did tell her in the heat of the moment we were moving in march and she never mentioned it but i think she heard me and this is her way of getting her little digs and bits in before we actually tell her were going and its just wrecking things)

both dh and i are miserable and its cause were here and the best thing to do is to go back to where we know we will be happy but hes so worried about upsetting the apple cart and i do understand it but he cannot let her manipulate into doing what she wants (god im ranting a bit now)

tbh my head is just mush i cannot switch off at night so im not sleeping im crying loads and just so stressed and i know its not doing the baby any good

dh is going back to work tomorrow they have changed his shifts so hopefully he will be happier there though hes still not 100% better but thats not going to happen till everything else gets sorted out

i just cannot keep thinking that we wanted this baby for so long and now were just so miserable (though it has nothing to do with the baby or pregnancy) our situation is just taking the shine off the pregnancy and it upsets me


----------



## borah

Hi all 

Just a quickie to say that Baby Jack was born on his due date of 18th January.  Both of us are doing well and trying to get into a routine.

He is totally worth every bit of treatment and heartache that I have been through.  

Hope you are all okay xxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

borah - huge congrats on the birth of baby jack hope your loving life as a mummy


----------



## tracyl247

Borah - Congrats on the safe arrival of baby Jack   enjoy every minute


----------



## tracyl247

Helloa Hello everyone


How are we all doing?


Minimay - I hope that you and your boys are doing ok, looking forward to hearing an update when you are able   


Jackabean - how are you and Charlotte getting on?


Dasy - how are you and Ella getting on being home? are you both settled in?


Bubs - hows the bump coming on?


AFM - all good here, trying to get into a routine......


take care all


Tracy


----------



## jackabean72

Just a quicky a posting on my mobile. 

Congrads borah on the arrival of Jack!

Tracy - me ans charlotte r good like u trying to get into a routine. Hope ur well? Xx


----------



## Dasy25

Hellllllo there Ladies and OMG look at all the ickle babies!!!


Congratulations to each and every one of you! Sorry i've been awol for some time. Ella keeps me on my toes and somehow doesn't like it when i go anywhere the computer lol.


Minimay...Congratulations....how are you and the boys doing? What great weights. What NICU are you in? I know how long a hard slog it all can be having a preemie so if you ever want to chat feel free to PM me. Keep strong and hope it's not a long stay for you all. Sending massive hugs   


Jackabean how are you and your girl? 


Tracy-Congratulations to you too hunni. Hows the routine coming along?  I think i can honestly say thats me just getting into some sort of routine just now. Its great fun though isn't it?   


Congrats to you too Borah on th4e birth of Jack. Hope you're both well. x


Hey Bubs how are you keeping now? Thank you for all the hugs. When do you move back x


AFM-Having Ella home has been the best thing ever. Christmas day was just soooo special. She's coming along great and on her last weigh was 8lbs 5oz. Still tiny for being 5months old but really she should only be 8weeks old.    At the moment she has a little ear infection and isn't her usual self so i'm watching her like a hawk. Really dont wanna end up back in hospital. She really is delightful though and such a joy to watch grow. As much as having her soooo early was a shock and hard going i feel truly blessed i get to have her as a baby for an extra 3 and half months. 
She still has her wee problems that need follow up in hospital but all in all she is great. I'm doing ok myself apart from a stinking cold today. 
Anyhoo hope you are all doing great. High to everyone i've missed.


----------



## bubblicous

*tracy* - how are you and baby logan getting on

*dasy* - nice to see you posting honey ella is just such a cutie i could gobble her all up but i wont  hope her wee ear gets better soon poor wee lamb

*minimay* - hope you and your boys are doing well

*jackabean* - how are you and c getting on hope your doing fabby

*borah* - how are you and baby jack getting on

*afm* - I am the only one still pregnant i think i must be im now 27 weeks eeekkkk never thought id say that my bump is coming along lovely im getting bigger day by day heartburn and spd are here everyday

weve put the move off  as i was getting so stressed out with everything the trying to find a house and the cost of it all so weve decided to wait till bump is here bump is due 2nd may so hoping to move end of june though i do not doubt that that will also be stressful but at least this way i wont be hugely pregnant and freaking out 

ive deffo got 3rd trimester tiredness at the mo and its only just started  and been cleaning like mad

got a 4d scan book for 10 days time and i cannot wait so looking forward to it

sending you all hugs


----------



## jackabean72

Dasy- glad that you and ella r well. Can't believe her weight, Charlotte is 11lbs 15oz and she's just 8 weeks. 

Bubs- wow 27 weeks won't be long now. Its probs best to delay the move u def don't need any extra stress. Does the MIL know ur going to be moving?

AFM- I'm demented with C's reflux and colic, the only time she's quiet is when she's sleeping which isn't all that much! Naps during the day are very rare, she crys so much and nothing I can do to help her. The sickness seems to burn her throat (which is the reflux) we have been referred to hospital however that's 2 weeks and I've heard nothing! Got her 8 weeks assesment 2moro so I'm going to kick up a stink and say I want an appointment now! She was sleeping most of the night and only up once now she's back to 2 or 3 times a night. DH doesn't help during the week so I'm all alone and the same when he's at work during the day. I feel so guilty moaning but I know there's a happy baby underneath there somewhere! Sorry for the me post x


----------



## bubblicous

*jackabean* - poor c thats horrid she must be so sore with the reflux deffo kick up a stink tomorrow at her assessment its the only way to get things done just tell them you cannot go on like this i hope it gets better soon is she still only on gaviscon or have they gave her carabell yet

mil doesnt know about the move as she would just make life hell for us and at the moment everything is ok well bareable so keeping it that way for the now im just looking forward to aberdeen in 10 days and then im going home for hopefully a long weekend in march going to see boyzone so will deff be home but how long for depends on dh work so really looking forward to all of that


----------



## jackabean72

Bubs - she's still on gaviscon and ranitadine nobody has offered us anything else, apparently there is something else but its only to be given by hospital x


----------



## bubblicous

jack - poor little lady lets hope the hospital give her something else then     to c and    to you


----------



## Dasy25

Hey Jackabean, Ella has reflux too. Really bad reflux!    She gets gaviscon, carobel (milk thickener), ranitidine and domperidone and yet she still moans and groans even when she sleeps, is still occasionally sick and the whole rumination thing still goes on. You feel totally helpless. Hope the hospital help you out. It was the dietician that prescribed the Carobel for Ella. This is supposed to thicken the feed so that it's harder to come up.    Hope it eases off. Another wee tip for the colic...baby massage and lying her on her left hand side. Whenever Ella is colicky this works for her. xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Dasy- thanks, Charlotte just crys all the time she's never happy I'm at the stage I can't go anywhere as she just screams. Really hope hospital can give her something else. We try everything for colic massage, left hand side, dr brown bottle, colic milk, bycicle wheels for legs nothing seems to work! I'm pulling my hair out right now, can't stop crying myself now x


----------



## Dasy25

Aw Jackabean    It must be so difficult but the more you stress about it the more Charlotte will feed from that. I know that doesn't help your situation and it must be so tiring having her cry all the time. Maybe there's something else underlying? Are there any times of day when she is most settled?


----------



## minimay

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well. Wow so many new arrivals since I've been on!

Congrats Tracy on the safe arrival of Logan, congrats Borah on the safe arrival of Jack.

Bubs - i think you've made the right decision postponing the move till after the wee one arrives.Moving house is so stressful and it will be so much more so for you as you're moving such a distance. Enjoy the 4D scan - its fab!

Dasy - I'm so glad ella is doing well. It must be great having her home with you. I cant wait till my boys can come home. They're in the PRMH. Staff and docs there are really great. It was Yorkhill Ella was in wasnt it?

Jackabean - really hope the docs can prescribe something to help Charlotte. Maybe make an appt to see them for a chat yourself. You sound like you're struggling   

afm - been spending all day at the hospital. Tiring but I love spending the time with my boys. They are both doing well and gaining weight. Ryan has been a little poorly this week though but improving with antibiotics and rest. Such a worrying and stressful time but I keep positive and thinking ahead to a few weeks time when they will be big and strong enough to come home. 

Mxxx


----------



## tracyl247

Minimay - Brilliant to hear from you and to find out that your little guys are doing well    going to the hospital every day is knackering but your right, its great to spend as much time with the little ones and hopefully they will get home soon    how are you doing?


Jackabean - sound like your are having a time of it with Miss C - it must be hard to see her distressed every day, can you contact your health visitor? you will be doing everything right but you should make use of their support to help you out and to keep your spirits up   


Bubs - Good decision on holding back with the move, you can get on and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without stressing too much.  Hopefully the SPD and heartburn are giving you a rest    not long to your 4d scan now.


Dasy - how are things with you?


Borah - how are things with you and your little one?


afm - all fine here just enjoying being a mummy and learning something new each day     now the battle of getting rid of the excess flab begins!!  


take care all


Tracy


----------



## jackabean72

Minimay - Your right some days I really am struggling but the love I had for her keeps me going.  Phoned the doctor again on friday and they said my refferal wasn't urgent!!! arghhhh I said "well it's urgent to me so can I speak to the doctor again" Secretary said she would speak to doc and I was to call back today so I did that and they are putting her on urgent however the hospital said they can't take it over the phone, my GP needs to send them a letter!!! A bloody letter i will show them what they can do with their letter!    Fingers crossed I will have an appointment for her by the end of the week.  NHS = Useless.  Anyway Glad both your boys are doing well and I hope Ryan is better today?  It's only natural that you would want to spend your entire day at the hospital, just make sure you rest up as your boys will be home before you know it.

Tracy - Glad you are enjoying life with Logan.  I know what you mean about loosing the pounds, I went straight back to my pre-pregnancy weight however I was overweight to begin with so really wanting to shift those pounds as I have 5 weddings this year!

Bubbs - how ru? All set for your trip to aberdeen?  Got the route mapped out? lol 

Dasy - How are you and Ella this week?  

Borah - Hope you and Jack are enjoying mummy and son time?

XX


----------



## bubblicous

*jackabean* - how could they say it wasnt urgent i would have said it was its good though they have changed it to urgent but omg they need a letter in this day an age could they not take an email grrr my olan for this week is getting a wee map all sorted im so exctied though wasnt to chuffed when i seen on ** you had snow we dont i hope its away before saturday 

*minimay* - brilliant news they boys are doing well and will be home soon

*trac* - being a mummy is a fun learning curve isnt it im still learning new things and mine are 7 and 8

*dasy* - hows the gorg ella today

*afm* - well i had the midwife today bump is measuring perfect and lo hb was perfect too she took blood to check iron levels as ive been so tried and dizzy also took blood to check for antibodies and gave me my anti d injection (ouch)

my antenatal classes start on wednesday night (decided to go as its been so long since ive had a baby and dh has never had a baby or been in a delivery) and im going to aquanatal on thu evening so its a busy week and then on fri were off to aberdeen yay

hugs to all


----------



## tracyl247

Bubs - how was your 4-d scan?


----------



## bubblicous

tracy - thanks for asking i was just going to post had a right time of it only got home yesterday a whole 24 hours later than we should have  how are you and logan getting on

well my weekend away was an adventure  We went over night on the friday night boat it was a shocking crossing so rough and i was just ill throwing up so barely slept a wink
When we got to Aberdeen it was wet but that was fine i got to see my gorgeous nephews which was fab had breakfast with my sis bro in law and little cousin was so nice to see them all as i hadnt seen them for months

Then the biggy we went for our 4d scan OMG it was just amazing i know this sounds biased but my lo is just gorgeous my sis said lo has my dh nose and lips so dh was well chuffed
the sonographer said lo had lovely soft features and asked if she could use some video image of lo for the website so because we agreed we got a free cd of photos which was lovely

rest of the weekend we spent shopping and spending time with my sister and nephews

Then on sunday we went to gets on the boat at 4pm and it had been cancelled so we were stranded in aberdeen   told the next boat wasnt until thursday unless we travelled up past thurso to get the other boat which we could get on yesterday 
so we had to find a hotel to stay in then book the train to take us to inverness and then the bus to take us from inverness to the boat so over 7 hours of travel before the boat  i actually wanted to cry i was sore and tired and now i was having to sort all this out hormonal and 7 months pregnant

so yesterday we left aberdeen at 10am and got home finally at 9pm  was a long and uncomfortable day (last time we go away without the car though you dont need the car in aberdeen as everything is in a 10 min walking distance)

so glad to be home now and i cant stop looking at our lo's

and here are the pics of our gorgeous lo http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album?album_id=680723362

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tracyl247

Bubs - sounds like an adventure you could have been doing without!  your scan pics of your LO are just brilliant, they look very cute indeed    


How is everyone else?


----------



## jackabean72

Bubs- gr8 news about your scan. I'm on my phone so will have a look at pics later. Excellent that they r going to use on website, a little model already and not even out the womb! Lol. Did you manage to get to all the shops you wanted? Shame about your journey x


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - i got to a few shops i wanted to but not all of them    was so raging though at having to fork out an extra £250 for an extra night stay food and the trip home I literally had just said to dh how good are we going home with money we had planned for the trip (as normally we spend every penny) and had said to him well we can just set it aside for our tip home in march but nope we had to spend it    on getting home i was not a happy bunny


----------



## bubblicous

ladies how are you all


----------



## tracyl247

Hello hello! All fine here ta, just loving being a mammy! After 11 years it's was a huge wait.  We both walk by and turn round and say.... We have a baby!!

Anyhoo...

Bubs - wow 30weeks, you getting excited? Are you all organised? 

Mini - how are things with you and the boys?

Jackabean - have you had any success from the medical folk in helping your wee one?

Dasy - how are you and the wee one getting on?

Take care

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

trac - thats so sweet that you walk about saying we have a baby i do that say to dh all the time were having a baby dont think its sunk in yet 




afm - well im ok just over 9 weeks to go scary stuff no where near organised need to get a wriggle on with all of that not even ordered a pram yet i do have a crib though but still to get bedding wow im so disorganised said to dh i want it all bough and ready to go by 36 weeks so really only 5 or 6 weeks to get everything eeekkkkkkkk


----------



## tracyl247

Oh get ready soon, mind most of us have gone a bit early!  my dh had to go run about getting the cot and pram etc  made it even more exciting right enough 

What's your midwife like?


----------



## bubblicous

i have a feeling that bump is going to come end of april rather than start of may I dont know why dd1 was a week late but dd2 was 4 days early and i just have a feeling bump will come near dd1 birthday so really need to get sorted 

Ive not even got all my hospital bag stuff yet though i do have plenty of vests and babygros for bump so thats something    oh and a packet of nappies   

midwives here are fantastic really cannot fault them when we first moved her we told them our history and the organised an early scan and since then they have just been amazing one in particular is just fab she thinks my dh is so sweet cause he worries so much everytime we have an app he asks loads of questions and at my last app i was just myself and she said to me (and the student mw that was with us) that you can just tell how much he cares and how he worries and how sweet it is (sometimes it drives me nuts though)  she also said she can see how much this baby is wanted and loved already (she is truely lovely)

I actually phoned them last fri as id been really light headed and breathless and dh was in panic mode so we phoned (felt bad about phoning though as i dont like to bother them) and it was this one particular mw who answered and she said to me, come down and get checked you know if you dont your dh wont sleep a wink (so so true) so they really get to now you here and seem to have all the time in the world for you 

also once lo is born i basically choose how long i stay in hospital for up to 5 days they espec like you to stay if your bf for the first time so they can give you extra support until your milk comes in which i think is brill i deff wont be staying 5 days though dh says i should stay a couple im not sure though i may come out the day after lo is born just depends how i do with bf 

sorry that was a huge long winded post


----------



## tracyl247

Excellent the midwifes are good that makes all the difference.  Oh you should always phone if you not feeling great.  How fab is it  your dh is so involved and caring - I am lucky too in that respect, not everyone is.

Stay in as long as you need I say, they are really good at helping with BF so take all the support they offer.

Are the girls getting excited?


----------



## bubblicous

both of the girls were bottle fed and bump is hopefully going to be bf so i will stay for the support if i need it and i have a feeling i might 


the girls are super excited about having a brother they cant wait dd2 is on a countdown she keeps saying how many weeks pregnant are you now mummy i tell her and then she telle me how many weeks i have left super cute 


i know im so lucky with dh lots people really arent as lucky 


how is Logan getting on?


----------



## tracyl247

Logan is really good thanks, he is a wee smasher and a delighted.  I feel very blessed to have him 

Are the girls doing anything special for baby's arrival?


----------



## bubblicous

i bet he is a little smasher.  Girls havent said they want to do anything dd2 decided she had to buy baby a lumpy (from winnie the pooh) teddy she has loads of them but wanted the baby to have on so she bought that when we were in aberdeen 


Planning on getting the girls a piece of jewellery from the baby but not decided what yet i was thinking a pretty ring but im unsure maybe get them a necklace


----------



## tracyl247

Sounds good, what about a charm bracelets - that would be birthdays etc sorted for a few years as well


----------



## bubblicous

trac - thats a perfect idea omg why didnt i think on that one brilliant i love it dh loves it too thanks


----------



## tracyl247

Oh it's not like me to be honest  but my mum got my two neices them and they just loved them and she knows what to buy them for special occasions.  She got theirs from Avon not too expensive if broken or lost


----------



## minimay

Hi everyone
How are we all doing? 
How are the babies -ella, Logan, Charlotte, Jack?
Bubs - hope the preg is going well still. 
Dont think I have posted on here recently..... Feb was a very sad month for us. Ryan developed another infection after recovering from the one in early feb and unfortunately it was too much for his wee body. He fought it right to the end but lost the battle on 21st Feb   
We have James home now and are settling into life as a family. He is a great baby. He breast feeds well and is gaining weight. He also takes a bottle of EBM from dad allowing me to get a little more sleep. He was 6lb 12oz at last weighing!
Surprisingly seem to have a bit of time on my hands while James sleeps - probably because the weather is so awful that we cant go out (and the cleaning can wait!   )
love to all Mxxx


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Minimay - thanks for posting your up date.... i am very sorry and saddened to hear of Ryan's passing   , what a wee fighter he must have been, you and DH must have been very proud and blessed to have had such a wonderful son.  hopefully you will all have some lovely memories to cherish and share with james when he is older.  James will be thriving being at home and out of the hospital it makes such a difference to them and fabby that he is eating and sleeping well.  You and DH must be very pleased with him and enjoying family life.  ooooh and cleaning should def wait     


i also find that i have a more time on my hands.....not ever day thought i have to say    


Bubs - how is it all going? how are you feeling?


Jackabean - hows things?


Dasy - how is ella getting on?


Pickle - if you still read this i hope that you are doing ok


afm - all good here, logan doing well - love watching him every day and noticing something different   


take care all


Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

*minimay* - welcome back to the board honey  again im so so sorry about Ryan  sending you and your dh lots of love. Its brilliant news that you now have James home with you glad hes doing so well

*tracy* - great to hear you and logan are doing well how old is he now

*everyone else* - how are you all

afm - all is good here 7 weeks till im due  we bought our pram and car seat on friday so things are coming together plan for this week is to sort out what stuff we have and what we still need so we can get it all bought in the next week or so

sending you all hugs


----------



## jackabean72

Hello Ladies

Long time no speak.  I usually only get onto FF on my phone however today Charlotte has decided to be a good girl for mum    Long may that continue.

Minimay - I'm so sorry to hear about Ryan, I can't imagine how you and DH feel but sending you lots of   .  Glad James is doing well and he's home with you and daddy.  

Tracy - Gr8 to hear you and Logan are doing well, I know what you mean about having more time some days than others.  Today is definetly one of C's good days.  

Bubbs - Wow I can't believe you only have 7 weeks to go  Did I miss you telling everyone what sex baby is? Or do you not know?

Hope all you other ladies and babies are well?

AFM - Charlotte has been back in hospital last monday, we took her in as she had dioreha for 3 weeks and screaming when she farts.  They told us to try her back on colief drops which we had taken her off when she was in hospital last time with her reflux.  I asked if it might be the carobel giving her the pain and dioreha however they said no.  I spoke to a dietition about possibly having a intolerance to cows protein and she said that C had all the signs apart from weight loss and blood in her poo.  We go back for a review on Wednesday and as C STILL has dioreha (4 weeks now) I will be demanding this special milk!!! It's not fair on her to have it for so long.

Jxx


----------



## tracyl247

Helloa all

Jackabean - how did it go at the hodpital with C?

Bubs - are you all organised now? How are you feeling? Is DH and the girls getting even more excited?

Minimay - how's James and family life going?

Dasy - how goes it?

AFM - all good here, Logan will be 11 weeks on Sunday - how time flys!!

Take Care All

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

tracy - wow 11 weeks time really is flying im almost all organised just bits and bobs left to get 


jackabean - how is c getting on with the new milk


minimay - how are you getting on 


dasy - how are you 


afm - well ive got almost everything for bump just bits and bobs to get so im well chuffed suffering bad with headaches still have the mw tomorrow so we will see what she says
also been getting lots and lots of braxton hicks yesterday was pretty bad with them dh was getting ready to take me to hospital but thankfully they settled


----------



## jackabean72

Just a quicky as madam is due for lunch!!  Got new milk at hospital yesterday they said she has an intolerance to cow's milk.  She's back to getting up a couple of times during the night again, so i'm exhausted.  When did your LO's sleep all night?

Jxx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - my girls both slept through the night from the day they came out the hospital sorry thats not much help to you hopefully once c gets settled on her new milk she will start to sleep through


----------



## Dasy25

Minimay- I am so so sorry for your loss hunni. What a fight Ryan put up, You must be so proud! Thats great that James is home with you and doing well. Little miracle!    Hope you and DH are doing ok. Sending you all our warmest wishes. 


Wow Bubs i cant believe how time flies. Nice to hear you're organised and hope baby is behaving    


Jackabean-Ella's just started sleeping through (since i put her in her own cot funnily enough). Well she goes down about 8 and thats her to 5.30am usually then she gets her feed and back to sleep till 8.30am. That's us on solids too though so dunno if that is making a difference. What milk is C on? If it's neocate it's not as calorific/heavy as other formula's if i mind right so that might have something to do with her not sleeping through. Ella was on that for a while back when she was in hospital. 


Hi everyone else...hope you are all well and the babies too. xxx


We're doing good. Little Ella is not so little anymore and weighed in at 11lbs woohoo. It's only taken 7months to get there    She'scoming on great though and seems to be developing as she should (well going by her corrected age anyways) Lots of smiles and giggles just now and generally quite contented although she was being trouble yesterday. lol 
Funny DH was saying...when do you think we could try for baby no2 I was a bit like "What?"    Need to recover from the trauma of baby no1 first! But then it's got me thinking...   Anyone have any experience of treatment after a baby? Can you still qualify for nhs funding or is it needing to be privately funded? Also is there a certain amount of time you should wait before trying again?


----------



## minimay

dasy - thats fab that ella is sleping through the night! when did you wean? seems early from her adjusted age, or did you go by her actual age? 11lbs is great!   

jackabean - how is c getting on with her new milk? hope the sleeping has improved. J is still up once or twice thru the night

bubs - not long now, how are you keeping?

tracy - how big is logan now?

afm - yesterday was the boys edd. we're having a welcome home party tomorrow for james. Need to focus on how lucky we are to have him and not on what we've lost. james is doing great almost 8lbs! am looking forward to the day he sleeps through the night!

mxxx


----------



## bubblicous

dasy - woohooo ella shes a wee super star 11lbs well done and fab she slept through the night long may it continue.  gosh your dh is keen    as far as i know you wouldnt qualify for nhs funding youd have to self fund unfortunately.  I dont think there is any real length of time you have to wait quite a few ladies on some of the boards have babies under 1 and are cycling again or are pregnant again.


minimay - well done to james on reaching 8lbs sending you a   for yesterday and i hope your wee party tomorrow goes well and you enjoy it     


tracy - how are you getting on 


jackabean - how are things with you 


afm - well all is ok here im 35 weeks tomorrow    lo is breech little monkey so mw has said if lo is still breech at 36 weeks they will scan me and then i can either opt to fly to aberdeen to try and have lo turned or i can be booked in here for a section so alot of discussion going to be going on here i think  
i still need to pack my hospital bag but i will get it done eventually    school is now on holiday here so i have the next 2 weeks with my gorgeous girls so planning some nice wee days with them before the baby comes 


sending you all hugs x


----------



## tracyl247

hello hello

how is everyone?

Bubs - how are you, any news?

take care

tracy


----------



## jackabean72

Hello tracy I think we have all been a bit awol lol. 

I'm gr8, for the past several weeks C has been sleeping all night  she goes down at 7pm the dreamfed at 1030 then that her to 8-930am!! She loves her bed lol. Much better during the day too with her new milk, this is the second special milk we have tried and seems to be doing the trick. 

How's u tracy?

Everyone else well? 
Xx


----------



## bubblicous

trac - how are things with you 


jackabean - c is just stunning 


afm - well im still hanging on 39 weeks tomorrow    cant believe it dh and i took the girls plus our niece for a walk at the beach today and i turned to him and said just think in a couple of weeks we will have a pram with us too     then it hit me omg im having a baby anyday now


----------



## tracyl247

Bubs - how are you, any news yet?


----------



## bubblicous

im still here tracy hanging on no signs at all today 


i was at the midwife on thu and they have said basically they wont do a sweep until at least the 9th then another on the 11th then if thats not worked they may try and break my waters here but if they cant then i will be sent off to aberdeen  and if they break my waters here and nothing happens i will be sent to aberdeen 


so hoping things will happen themselves as i dont want to go to aberdeen but if needs must i will 


i have the midwife again on friday (kinda hoping i dont make that app) and she will sort out my actual date and time for a sweep 


how are things with you


----------



## tracyl247

hey Bubs, fingers crossed LO comes along without any medical interventions   are you all organised for LO's arrival?

we are all good thanks, loving being a mammy and watching my wee baby grow bigger every day


----------



## tracyl247

Bubs - mind and let us know who you get on with the midwife today


----------



## bubblicous

trac - thanks for asking midwife went well she seems to think things are heading in the right direction 


lo head is well in my pelvis which is good for a 3rd baby also been having on and off contractions and had a show yesterday so she seemed pleased


she booked me in for a sweep on monday morning but doubts i will need it 


since coming home ive had more of a show and more on off contractions so fingers crossed for a wee weekend baby 


how are you getting on


----------



## jackabean72

Gr8 all sounding good bubs. Baby will be here this weekend for sure xx


----------



## tracyl247

Bubs get DH to take you out on one of the buses on the bumpy roads - LO be here by trow night    

jackabean - hope your well and C is doing good

minimay - how is it going?


----------



## jackabean72

C is doing really well, she such a gr8 sleeper goes down at 7/8pm then that's her till between 830/930am!! Loves her bed. Doesn't nap much during the day but I don't mind when she's sleeping so go during the night. Teething at the moment so hoping that doesn't start to affect her sleeps, chewing her hand like crazy. 

Tracy- how's u doing?

Hope everyone else is good? X


----------



## minimay

Any news yet bubs? 

Jackabean - c sounds lovely. I can only dream of a baby who sleeps that long  

Tracy - how is Logan? What weight is he now?

Dasy - how are you and baby ella? Any news re baby no2 yet!?

We're all doing fine. Not managed any sort of routine yet and j is still feeding once or twice thru the night. He weighed in at 11lb6oz 2wks ago so I think he's probably well over 12lb by now! Little porker   joined lots of baby classes - signing, rhythmtime, waterbabies which are keeping us busy. Lots of fun though! 

Hope everyone is well, hugs to all. Mxxx


----------



## tracyl247

Hello Helloa!

Bubs - how you doing? Baby made a decision about coming out yet?

Mini - your wee chap sounds like he is coming on brill

Jackabean - excellentvshe is sleeping through the night and that's the new milk is working out

Dasy - how's things with you?

Pickle - how's things with you? Did you managed to get another try on the NHS?

AFM - all good here Logan is 15lbs so average for his age according to health visitor, he still up during the night at least once but sometimes twice - heyho.  Getting ready to read up on weaning and plan to start that once he is 23 weeks or so but def for 26 weeks

Still walk into the room and Say out loud..... "we/I have a baby"!! Still can't quiet believe it but so delighted 

Take care

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies


just a quickie from me still no baby


second sweep booked for tomorrow and if it doesnt work then i am booked for induction in aberdeen on monday afternoon though they will asses me here to see if perhaps they can break my waters here rather than me go to the mainland for induction but theres alot of factors i have to meet but will discuss it more tomorrow


really hoping to avoid going to aberdeen so fingers crossed


----------



## tracyl247

Hey Bubs - good to hear from you, fingers and toes crossed that baby gets a wriggle on and comes without having to go Aberdeen


----------



## tracyl247

Bubs - woohoo, Congratulations on the safe arrival Ruaridh, weighing 8lbs 12oz.


----------



## minimay

Woo Hoo - congrats bubs !!!! Such fab news     Hope you are both well. Fantastic weight!


----------



## tracyl247

Bubs how are you getting on?


----------



## Dasy25

Hello ladies


Oh My i really did go AWOL didnt i? I see none of you have posted since Bubs had her boy. Brill news Bubs. 


How are you all? Hope all the ickle bubba's are growing big and strong and keeping you on your toes. 


Can you believe that we are celebrating Ella's 1st birthday in under 2 weeks now.    Where does the time really go She is doing fabby though. Currently weighs 17lbs and is getting cheekier by the day but i Love it i really do    I'm as happy as a pig in pooh   


Sending you all    xxx


----------



## bubblicous

dasy - omg ella is almost 1 i cannot believe that its been such a quick year i remember getting the text message when she was born like it was yesterday and now the gorgeous princess is almost 1 do you have anything planned yet for the big day 


trac - how are you and l getting on 


minimay - how are you and j getting on 


jackabean - how are you and the gorgeous little lady c 


afu - well were all good ruaridh is going through a growth spurt we think past 2 days he has fed like gannet    last night he wasnt even having an hour between feeds and its something hes never done hoping it wont last too long i dont think my nipples can handle the abuse    


were moving house next week (not even packed a thing) really looking forward to it were still staying in orkney just moving to a better and nicer house today i went looking for paint and wallpaper for my new livingroom but    cant believe how much more expensive decorating it here where is a b&q when you need one (nearest one is 160 miles away)


well i better got to bed try and get some sleep incase we have a night like last 
sending you all hugs


----------



## tracyl247

Hello Hello   

Dasy - great to hear from you... wow Ella is nearly 1   time goes to fast with the wee one's.  how are you getting on? did you go back to work?

Bubs - all sounding good with you, have you settled a bit better now in Orkney?

Hello to Minimay and Jackabean hope you are both well   

AFM - all well here, Logan is 7 and a bit months - just loving spending time with him and watching him do something different each day. i feel very lucky indeed.

take care

Tracy


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies, having a lurk through the thread and thought id introduce myself. Feeling a bit lonesome second time around on FF, first time i had a cycle buddy and made some really good friends. Anyway for starters i have a DS who is almost 16months and am currently 6or7 dpo ttc another little chicken although not sure its my lucky month at all as feeling terribly unwell with a throat infection so off work and looking for some chat to keep me from spending my hubbys cash online. x


----------



## bubblicous

Tracy- congrats ff trainee   I can't believe l is 7 months time really does just fly by yeah were all much more settled here now 

Lady n - welcome to the thread good luck with ttc no2 sorry to hear your not well at the moment though I do love your plan to make yourself feel better  

Question for u ladies any of u considering tcc for a sibling for your miracle babies

Afu - all is fab here it's a gorgeous day going to do some tidying as we have a viewer coming past tonight then I'm off out for a nice stroll


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Lady n - nice to meet you   

Bubs - yeah decided to give volunteering a go   enjoying it so far.  Would love to have another baby but doubt it will happen for us   but will always remain hopeful that it might just surprise me one day    .  You thinking of having another go?  Good to hear your more settled in Orkney    have the girls enjoyed the school hols with their wee brother? 

Tracy


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Dasy- wow can't believe Ella will be one! The time just flies past. You having a little party for her?

Tracy- Good for you for volunteering . I bet L is keeping you on your toes

LadyN - welcome and all the best with ttc no 2

Bubs- moving house again! Your brave...its so stressful but at least u will have a nicer house  R pictures are fab on ** and the girls I love getting little updates

Afu- charlotte is 8months, has 3 teeth, claps her hands is very close to crawling ;-) and a huge cheeky diva with tons of attitude but wouldn't have her any other way. She is a girl who certainly knows what she wants and if doesn't get it then screams lol. We are trying naturally for no 2 although not sure if its gonna work as we needed icsi first time but you never know...if it doesn't work then this time next year we will be going for private treatment. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## bubblicous

jackabean - i just think c is gorgeous i love looking at here photos on ** such a cutie, you never know ttc au nat may work ive heard of it happen before to people who needed icsi first time round have everything crossed for you 


tracy - glad your enjoying it will keep my fingers crossed for your ttc au nat would you consider doing another lot of tx no were not going to try again not that im saying another baby wouldnt be nice i just fell complete with the gorgeous babies i have and dh feels the same so its not on the cards for us


----------



## tracyl247

Hi All

Bubs- no doubt we could afford another round of tx  the stress etc although worth it for sure   i think we will be delighted with just the wee chap    

Lady n - how are you feeling? have you done a natural cycle? 

Jacabean - your wee one sounds fab i like a girl with attitude    are you doing anything special to help get pg?

Dasy and Minimay - hope your well and having a good weekend    

take care

Tracy


----------



## minimay

Hi all
How are we all doing? Hope everyone is well. 
Its amazing how super busy a little baby can keep you   
Dasy - how was ellas 1st birthday?
Bubs - how is ruaridh? Are you still in orkney?
Tracy - how is Logan? And you?
Jackabean - hope things are going well with the attempts for no 2   Charlotte sounds like she is progressing really well
afm - i am loving being a mum. J is 8 months old now although only 5 1/2 months corrected. He is trying to crawl, grabbing at everything, eating really well and today he cut his 1st tooth     
Mxxx


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - so good to hear from you i cannot believe j is 8 months old thats brilliant he has a tooth and is crawling bet he will keep you on your toes.  Yip were still in Orkney really enjoying it now weve not long moved into a new house 


tracy - how are things with you and l 


jackabean - sending you and c a   


dasy - i cant believe the gorgeous ella is 1 now her photos were just gorgeous 


afm - well all is good here had a lovely but busy weekend yesterday the girls had dancing then we took them to the cinema Ruairdh went to mil's for a few hours but spent pretty much most of the time crying poor mil and fil.  When i went to get him he was in a right huff with me    was almost like how dare you leave me but he soon came round its our anniversary in a couple of weeks so were planning on leaving him again with them so hopefully next time he will settle a bit better 
had fun at the cinema with the girls though 
then today after the fun of tesco    we went for a lovely walk in a wee forest and then to the ring of brogar a place i enjoy going i took some photos and we just had a nice time in the fresh air 
busy week ahead as always tomorrow is baby massage for ruaridh and i and the girls have netball after school 


I started a buggy walking group last week so have our 2nd walk this week it was really good last week so hoping the same for this week 


sending you all hugs


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies how are you all getting on


----------



## minimay

Hey bubs. 

Would you believe we're sitting in the clinic waiting room. Getting bloods for fet! 
We got another tooth yesterday so that's us on 6 now! How's r? Loved the pics of him in his halloween outfit! 

Xxx


----------



## tracyl247

Helloa   

wow minimay - how exciting   how is everything else going?

hey bubs - how are you?

afm - we are good thanks loving watching L grow and try out new things, just love being a mammy to be honest   

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - i love that fact your were on ff whilst sitting in the waiting room fab news about the tooth i loved J in his costume such a cutie. Lots and lots of      for your fet will you be doing a set this time or you going for a det 


tracy - Glad things are good with you and L i bet hes getting big 


afm - well all is good here R is just gorgeous hes lying next to me in bed at the mo waiting for him to nod off so i can pop him back into his crib hes started sitting up a good bit more he can now last for about 20 secs before he flops down so were making progress I cant believe hes going to be 6 months in 8 days


----------



## jackabean72

Hello strangers!

Minimay - PMA for your FET hope you get a little sibling for J.

Bubs - Pics on R on ** are so cute can't believe he's almost 6 months times sure does fly.

Tracy - I agree being a mummy is the best feeling in the world   

Hello to everyone else and how are you??

AFM- DH and I have decided to wait until next year so as not to put any pressure on ourselves.  I mean we aren't using any contraception so if it happens it happens but we are trying not to put too much stress on it.  It's been such a stressful fews years with my dad dying, getting married, having IVF and having C.  We want to concentrate on being a family of three for a little while    

Charlotte will be 1 in four weeks time! It's so exciting and overwhelming....my little baby isn't a baby anymore!   Planning a little party already - just ordered lots of Zingzilla's party plates, cups and napkins.  Most of her birthday and christmas is all ordered or planned out, probably spoiled her but just can't help ourselves.  Everyone else exciting about xmas??

Jxx


----------



## bubblicous

Jackabean- i cannot believe C is going to be 1     time really does fly im really excited about xmas too ive made a good start on our pressies C is just so gorgeous bet you cant wait for her party hope you have a ball 


afm - all is good here R has started sitting up on his own over the past 2/3 days today hes been doing it for a good few minutes at a time hes getting a big boy 
i thought is pop a few pics of my stunning boy on for you all


----------



## jackabean72

Hey ladies


Just on to see how you are all doing and I see minimay you are pregnant!!! Congratulations    So how many weeks are you?


How is everyone else??


Nothing new with me.  Charlotte is now 1!! OMG I can't believe she is no longer a baby...so sad    So many of my friends pregnant and not just my FF friends.  Getting very broody again but DH isn't for changing his mind and now wants to wait a year or two    I know that i'm still young and I see his point but I would like to try naturally to see if it works. Wait till the new year and see if I can change his mind lol xx


----------



## tracyl247

Hello   wow 1 already, she is a wee cutie   time goes by quickly for sure!

Minimay-    how you getting on?

Bubs - How is it going?

afm - well all good here, resigned from work so i could be at home full time, big step but decided it was what i wanted short/medium term i can pick up my career later if i want.  We are in the first stages of organising another tx, have to get some of the tests done again as it is over 3 years since bloods/sperm etc were done.  So excited.... very excited! have had to give myself a good taking to about feeling guilty about going for another tx but i have come to the conclusion that most people are able to plan and decided how many children to have so why not the same for me?    

Wee pic of my wee chap on my profile picture    

Take care

Tracy


----------



## minimay

Oooh our 1st 1year old! Hope the party went well jackabean. Charlotte is gorgeous! 

Tracy - love your pic too. That's super that you've decided about being a full time mum. They grow up so quickly! 

Bubs - is r getting excited about Christmas?

Dasy - hope ella is well. How are you?

Afm, well as you can see from my signature we decided to try again too and our 2nd Fet gave us a bfp   I'm over 8wks now and been for our 1st scan on Thurs. All was well, 1 little peanut with a perfect flickering heartbeat  
Like you Tracy I felt a little guilty trying again when so many ladies are trying so desperately to achieve number 1 but you have to do what is right for your family. 
I'm feeling quite nauseous this time around ..... Dh says maybe that's coz its a girl! 
Hugs to all 
Xxx


----------



## tracyl247

Morning Everyone
Merry Christmas     hope you have a nice day, eat lots, drink (if you can) lots and be happy    

take care

Tracy


----------



## tracyl247

Happy New Year everyone! 

Best Wishes for a GOOD 2012

take care

Tracy


----------



## bubblicous

Happy new year everyone 
hope 2012 is wonderful for you all


----------



## jackabean72

Happy New Year Ladies.


How is everyone??  We it's official DH has now take a complete turn about and want to try for No2!     I guess having a few of his friends wifes being pregnant and have babies recently must have set off his biological clock lol .  He turned round to me on New Years Day and said he wants us to try naturally for this year then go private for treatment if it doesn't happen naturally.  I was totally shocked I didn't even have to use any of my womanly charms ha ha


Jxx


----------



## borah

hi everyone it has been quite some time since i posted, but i do pop on every now and again to check how u all are.  Se  most of u r trying tx again.  Where are you you all getting your treatment?

Bubs Im delighted fot you a BFP again 
Minimay - congrats thats brilliant news
jackabean - good luck on starting again.  Its so much pressure on yourself but god the lo are so worth all the stress, hope fully it will happen naturally 
tracy - i can undersand u giving up work,  i went back 4 days and its too much so in two weeks i go job share which will mak life easier 
I am in the middle of trying to organise my lo's first birthday party two weeks today he is one.  WHere has the time went.  I really appreciate every minute of motherhood.  I love it.  Even though he is still not sleeping thru the night and there ar days im exhausted, i am just so happy i have him.  
We have been not trying to get pregnant but not not trying, so we'll see how this year goes and may consider tx again later in the year.

Looks like 2012 is going to be a good year for us ff again
Happy New Year ladiesxxx


----------



## bubblicous

Borah - ive not had another bfp thats minimay thats having another baby


----------



## tracyl247

Hey Borah   L was one on the 2nd   just having folk round for cake was scary enough never mind a full blown party    not working is a big shock to my system as i was quiet career minded.. still am but i am having too much fun with my boy at the moment   yeah he doesn't sleep all night either... never has.. i don't really care it will come walking about like a half shut knife seems to be working for me fine     

So looks like we three are on the ttc train again trying to catch minimay    !  I am off to Greece again for a consult in March hopefully look towards ET around April/May    feels different this time... not sure how or why but it does   maybe as i know what is ahead were as before i had little clue!

Bubs - how you getting on how is the little chap and the girls doing? are you settled in Orkney now?

Minimay - how are you doing? 

take care

Tracy


----------



## jackabean72

Working is tough but I can't complain too much as I only work 3 days and Charlotte sleeps from 6.30pm till 7.30am sometimes later it just depends. Very lucky she has been like that since 4 months old. Working would be so much harder if she didn't sleep. If we are luck enough to have a second I would give up work anyways . 

1st birthdays  I loved C's we had two lol one on the day of her bday for family and close friends then one the next day for her little friends (about 8 of them) I was exhausted after the two days but totally worth it to see her little face. 

Xx


----------



## borah

Sorry bubbs, thats what I get for trying not checkin for a while n tryin to catch up on too much.


----------



## bubblicous

borah - no worries think my dh would have a heart attack if i had another bfp  think i would too  cant believe L is going to be 1 how time flies glad you loving motherhood even the lack of sleep good luck with your ttc   your way

jack - fingers crossed for you  

minimay - thinking on you today hope james has had a lovely birthday 

trac - good luck for march wow thats so close hopefully you will have your bfp soon too

afm - no ttc here thats for sure im blessed with my gorgeous children i do feel sad i will never have another bump but i have my babies

all is good here girls are back at school tomorrow so normality resumes got toddlers in the morning looking forward to it

sending you all hugs


----------



## jackabean72

Hey ladies 


It's been ages since any of us chatted on here!! 


How is everyone?? Borah, minimay, trac, bubs and anyone that i've missed.


Well we are all good Miss Charlotte is now almost 16 months can't quite believe how quickly time passes.  Running me ragged lol, she's started a little violent streak this week and has begun nipping me!!! Hoping its a phase and I am trying to ignore it see if she will stop.


Best go for now as i'm skiving at work lol xx


----------



## tracyl247

Hello helloa!   

wow 16 months already time fly's by really fast   

All good here just enjoying being a mum and spending time with the wee chap, he toddling about now and keeping us on our toes.

How is everyone else getting on?

Take care 

Tracy


----------



## minimay

how lovely to hear from you tracy and jackabean. And updates are always welcomed. 

james is almost 15months old and he'll be turning 1yr adjusted on sunday! he's a wee rascal, likes to get his own way and can produce tears at the drop of a hat if he doesnt   Not quite walking yet but is managing with only 1 hand for support now so I dont think its too far away. 
afm i'm 22+5wks now. My bump is getting big! Feeling lots of kicks now which is lovely. We went for the 20wk scan a couple of weeks ago and its   Team PINK!!   
Looking forward to meeting her and little baby cuddles (although hopefully not for another 17 weeks!!) 

Hi to everyone reading 
xxx


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - wow i cannot believe your almost 23 weeks time flies by and your little man is 15 months 


jackabean - 16 months wow i cant believe it lovely little Charlotte 


tracy - little L toddling about    time really is flying past 


i cannot believe how big all our babies are getting 


my little man is almost 11 months and a little monkey into everything i got a job today working for Loganair 15 hours a week over 3 days so will be good to start usong my brain and having adult conversation again but i will miss my monkey lots 
the girls are doing fab as always cant believe how old and cheeky they are getting 


i do miss our little thread its so quiet now


----------



## minimay

Hey bubs
Congrats on the job!! It'll make you appreciate the time you spend with r even more. And itll be good for you to have some adult time (and more spending money  ) 
I dont post as often anymore, nowhere near as much time to spend on the internet with a lo to run after! Always reading and thinking of all our friends here. 
Mxxx


----------



## Dasy25

Hello there everyone, hope you are all well. Sorry for falling off the face of the planet. Life just seemed to be consumed by all things Ella. She is doing amazingly well. WE Started walking 5 Weeks ago and physio had just signed her off. Can't believe she is almost 2!!!  Minimay omg a massive congrats to you! We would love another but I'm too terrified and not quite over our nicu journey yet. Dunno how to get past it to be honest. Anywho I'm on my phone just now but when I get on the computer I'll have a good wee read back and hopefully catch up with you all.   xxx


----------



## minimay

Dasy - how lovely to hear from you! I think about you often and wonder how you and ella are. I am so happy to hear that she is walking and doing well! The NICU journey is horrific and I dread to imagine having to ever go through it again. Happily I am now 34+3 so baby should not need NICU even if born today!!

We're all doing well. I finish up for mat leave at the end of the week and am looking froward to spending a few weeks with James before baby comes along and demands all my time!
Hope everyone is well
xxxx


----------



## Dasy25

Aw Minimay that is amazing hunni. I'm delighted to hear all is going well. Are you being more closely monitored? I would love love love another. How did you ever make that decision to go for it? Tell me to bog off if you would rather not explain or discuss.   how is James doing?

Bubs how are you?

Hi everyone else. Xxx


----------



## bubblicous

dasy - i cannot believe little ella is almost 2 i still remember getting the text when she was born she truly is a little miracle  i can only imagine you would be monitored alot more closely if you decided to have a no 2 i cant remember youve prob already said but did they tell you what caused you to have Ella so early?

minimay - wow almost 35 weeks your cooking that little lady well i bet you cant wait to have some you and james time before she makes her big entrance

everyone else how are you all

afm - well all is good here ruaridh is 13 months  he took his first steps on his birthday was just amazing 3 little steps towards me made me cry how daft am i he doesnt walk though he does steps when he can be bothered be he knows hes quicker crawling and can get into more mischief doing that and climbing the stairs (his new fav hobby) hes just an adorable little character
my girls are both well k is really in to her athletics now shes such a fab we runner and charys is just a smart little cookie sometimes to much so for her own good 
im working 3 days a week now which is nice but still not enjoying leaving my boy but hes ok hes settled in well with his childminder so thats a huge help 

well i best go got loads to do and its past bed time


----------



## minimay

Been meaning to post here for months but just been too busy

Dasy - how are things? Cant believe Ella is 2!! We decided when we lost R that we would try for another as soon as possible. I couldnt have treatment until I stopped BF which was Sept. Because of the preterm labour I was a high risk pregnancy and had more scans and consultant follow up. All went well though and R stayed put until 39+2. Its a scary time in the early 3rd trimester over analysing every braxton hicks wondering if its all happening again. Another baby in NICU would have been unbearable but we were willing to risk it to give J a sibling. 

How is everyone else? Must get to bed.....
xxx


----------



## Dasy25

Hey there Ladies hope you are all well. I know no one posts often....think we are really busy but i do think of you guys often.

Minimay how are you? 

Bubs i hope you are well. I keep up with you on ********. 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Afm- Things are good at the moment. We have decided to try for a sibling. Had an appointment in Ninewells on the 5th October and it went well. Just to get back on the folic acid and save our pennies. Hoping to start a stimulated cycle of IUI in Jan 2013. They have plenty sperm vials saved for us.  So keeping everything crossed.     However i am carrying quite a bit more weight then i was first time round so need to do something about it. Each time i say the word diet or healthy eating i want to eat more and all the junk of the day!   Its no fun but i need to do it! I will keep you guys updated. xxx


----------

